# All aboard....party in Cleveland Driveler #208



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

Never Hillary


----------



## cramer (Jul 17, 2016)

that might even get hillbilly's foot to tapping


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

4"'s of rain at the house, no telling what we got in the mines, was not a fun night.  My panties are wet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Morning boys...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Never Hillary



Love it !!!



Twain, twaaain !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys...





Moanin Bloodbro, you and Drunkbro working tonight ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Bloodbro, you and Drunkbro working tonight ??



Yessir! Got to go in early to run some new air line before we start the plant up... Yea


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Took da crew to the river yesterday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Took da crew to the river yesterday...



Nice.....that's where I need to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

Spraying herbicide again....hotter'n a fresh bred fox in a forest fire.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello from Scotland


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hello from Scotland



Mention my name G


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

My baby girl wanted to creek fish this morning! Momma even got in on the action.... All in all ended up with 15 bream ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mention my name G



Willdo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hello from Scotland





blood on the ground said:


> Mention my name G



Yeah, tell'em hello from some of their half breed cuzzins over here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2016)

Love creek fishing Blood, that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2016)

Put it off as long as I can, now I got to take the 5 yo to find Dory. Well I do like popcorn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Love creek fishing Blood, that looks like a lot of fun.



Me too brother... Good times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Love creek fishing Blood, that looks like a lot of fun.



Sure is making me want to go down to the upper Flint, but 
I'd have to trespass to get there nowadays. Back in the day wouldn't have thought twice about it....and didn't. 

No one cared.....Times sure have changed for the worse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

Evening all !!!  Great pics Blood !!  Safe travels Coffeebro!



treemo !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Great pics Blood !!  Safe travels Coffeebro!
> 
> 
> 
> treemo !!



You grindin'em down Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You grindin'em down Quackbro.





A lot betta than staring at 12 nights !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

Gonna take some time off next week


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Time for work! Happy Monday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2016)

Gettin a good rain shower. Cooled it down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin a good rain shower. Cooled it down.



Send it my way when you're done with it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2016)

Story time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Story time



Whachew reading tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2016)

Hay how and blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hay how and blood



Werd G-money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mention my name G





blood on the ground said:


> Werd G-money



U working 12's all week?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take some time off next week


Me too!!........Got some time to burn or lose it..........I'm thinking about going somewhere cooler!!

The high there today was 73°....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> U working 12's all week?



That's the word... Of course I'm going to try and get out of it..... I'd pass it off to my partner but he is having a hard time just being here right now! 
Pardon the pic my thumb is in the way..... but this is ole Drunkbro doing what he does best


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Sixmohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Bloodbro,

So you have raised him to a partner?

Hoq,  you got this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bloodbro,
> 
> So you have raised him to a partner?
> 
> Hoq,  you got this.



Good point! No he's not worthy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Up early moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Tacos


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 18, 2016)

It was just a quick look in Gobble. Now I'm up for sure. Morning Quackbro , Blood  and Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> It was just a quick look in Gobble. Now I'm up for sure. Morning Quackbro , Blood  and Gobble.



Mernin Moonbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Morning bros. Joebro might be headed your way Sunday will let you know


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Me and Mrs. Moonpie caught another good mess yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Ten down two to go!!


Oh well there goes my ot , dawn and her gal friends are headed to the beach today


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie caught another good mess yesterday.



You giving lessons.... Y'all load da boat every time!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Surprised no one hasn't commented on Drunkbros pic.... He seriously was out cold!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Mornin fellows.....kinda weird not having those coffee pots.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2016)

God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Took da crew to the river yesterday...





blood on the ground said:


> My baby girl wanted to creek fish this morning! Momma even got in on the action.... All in all ended up with 15 bream ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Crickett said:


> God works in mysterious ways.



Yes He does.....morning Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes He does.....morning Crickett.



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Quang Crickett ^^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2016)

Morning peeps,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Morning Miss Cricket... What you so jolly about this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Mornin Wybro



mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps,



Mornin Mudbro



blood on the ground said:


> Morning Miss Cricket... What you so jolly about this morning?



Mornin bloodbro, I reckon she's going to keep us in suspense.

I guess I'll go play with the chicks and tiggers, spraying herbicide while it's still cool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's the word... Of course I'm going to try and get out of it..... I'd pass it off to my partner but he is having a hard time just being here right now!
> Pardon the pic my thumb is in the way..... but this is ole Drunkbro doing what he does best




Bloodbro done knocked that KNEE GROW OUT !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wybro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir! No need in working in the heat if you don't have to!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

I got yellow jackets like crazy around the house!.... I'm just waiting on the nest discovery while we mow ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Bought Dawn and her friends Cheekun, Steak, and Ham biscuits so they wouldn't hafta worry about breakfast.

Stocked one beach cooler with water, DC's, and wine coolers iced it all down, stocked the other cooler for the condo with the goot stuff !! 




Just me 'n Susie..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought Dawn and her friends Cheekun, Steak, and Ham biscuits so they wouldn't hafta worry about breakfast.
> 
> Stocked one beach cooler with water, DC's, and wine coolers iced it all down, stocked the other cooler for the condo with the goot stuff !!
> 
> ...



What beach they headed to, Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got yellow jackets like crazy around the house!.... I'm just waiting on the nest discovery while we mow ...



Be careful with them yeller jackets, blood. Them thangs can light you up.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 18, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Mornin




Howdy Bigs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Be careful with them yeller jackets, blood. Them thangs can light you up.



Been one of them nights... Blds got me thankin .... I ain't skeared!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What beach they headed to, Quack?





I dunno Chief ??  I just gave her a wad 'o cash and told her to have fun...


I lied, they got a condo in Tybee, her sister and BIL own a bar there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

Crickett said:


> God works in mysterious ways.


 Yes he does, sista!


blood on the ground said:


> I got yellow jackets like crazy around the house!.... I'm just waiting on the nest discovery while we mow ...


 careful with them things!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought Dawn and her friends Cheekun, Steak, and Ham biscuits so they wouldn't hafta worry about breakfast.
> 
> Stocked one beach cooler with water, DC's, and wine coolers iced it all down, stocked the other cooler for the condo with the goot stuff !!
> 
> ...


   fo real????


bigelow said:


> Mornin


 Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got yellow jackets like crazy around the house!.... I'm just waiting on the nest discovery while we mow ...



I mowed all day Sat. on the bushhog. Last pass i must of mowed down a bald-faced hornets nest. They got me twice, swarmed the tractor, i jumped and ran. Luckily they kept attacking the tractor. While it went one way i went the other.  Had to go chase down the tractor after they give up on it. Whew. Sunday when i went to mow i was gunshy. A grasshopper could land on me and i would freak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Yes he does, sista!
> 
> careful with them things!!
> 
> ...






Ya wanna ride north ???  hehe


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I mowed all day Sat. on the bushhog. Last pass i must of mowed down a bald-faced hornets nest. They got me twice, swarmed the tractor, i jumped and ran. Luckily they kept attacking the tractor. While it went one way i went the other.  Had to go chase down the tractor after they give up on it. Whew. Sunday when i went to mow i was gunshy. A grasshopper could land on me and i would freak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya wanna ride north ???  hehe



You got a text Jawbone. Now answer it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I mowed all day Sat. on the bushhog. Last pass i must of mowed down a bald-faced hornets nest. They got me twice, swarmed the tractor, i jumped and ran. Luckily they kept attacking the tractor. While it went one way i went the other.  Had to go chase down the tractor after they give up on it. Whew. Sunday when i went to mow i was gunshy. A grasshopper could land on me and i would freak.






Been there, done that. Ain't funny Mudbro, glad you're okay.  Dang thangz will make you hurt yoself.... 



LOLing 'bout the grass hopper !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been there, done that. Ain't funny Mudbro, glad you're okay.  Dang thangz will make you hurt yoself....
> 
> 
> 
> LOLing 'bout the grass hopper !!!



Yeah, i still have my favorite pair of sunglasses down there somewhere. Slapped them off my own face. Sunday morning they were still mad. Couldnt even get close. Today after 5 i'm going back with some spray and getting my revenge!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i still have my favorite pair of sunglasses down there somewhere. Slapped them off my own face. Sunday morning they were still mad. Couldnt even get close. Today after 5 i'm going back with some spray and getting my revenge!!



A gallon of gas, a little tannerite and a bullet.  

Hornet mushroom cloud, that way any flyers and any hovering in the vicinity will get their little wings fried off too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i still have my favorite pair of sunglasses down there somewhere. Slapped them off my own face. Sunday morning they were still mad. Couldnt even get close. Today after 5 i'm going back with some spray and getting my revenge!!





Alcohol and gasoline is yo friend !!!  Record please..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Hugh, PM, or call me. My cell has crapped out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2016)

Who's going to get the tannerite close?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Dang Quacks home phone quit workin too.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Quacks home phone quit workin too.....





Dunno what happened ???  Call the guy.  I'm fixing to crash.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dunno what happened ???  Call the guy.  I'm fixing to crash.



Spoke to Lamar, He's gonna call Sewak to see what he thought of the kid.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I mowed all day Sat. on the bushhog. Last pass i must of mowed down a bald-faced hornets nest. They got me twice, swarmed the tractor, i jumped and ran. Luckily they kept attacking the tractor. While it went one way i went the other.  Had to go chase down the tractor after they give up on it. Whew. Sunday when i went to mow i was gunshy. A grasshopper could land on me and i would freak.


 Those things are meaner than ............ all get out............ they can make you HURT yourself!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya wanna ride north ???  hehe


 sho wish I could!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a text Jawbone. Now answer it!!!


Jawbone???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2016)

Mornin

So, what ever happened with LilD's ailments 
I aint readin back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Jawbone???


Whuuut??? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> So, what ever happened with LilD's ailments
> I aint readin back.


Lose yor glasses again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

<Whut U lookin at>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> So, what ever happened with LilD's ailments
> I aint readin back.


No gall stones & her appendix is ok, still got to schedule a test to see how much her gall bladder is functioning............ she had to call in sick this morning, hope she can get into the dr. & find out something.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whuuut???


 ain't heard you use that one before............


Jeff C. said:


> <whut u="" lookin="" at="">


   
</whut>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> No gall stones & her appendix is ok, still got to schedule a test to see how much her gall bladder is functioning............ she had to call in sick this morning, hope she can get into the dr. & find out something.
> 
> ain't heard you use that one before............
> 
> ...



Glad to hear she doesn't need surgery. 10-4, not knowing is bout as bad. Tell her get well soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Finally, sprayed my last tank of herbicide for the day....ran out of brush killer anyway. Might go ride and get more in a while.

Sweating like a pregnant Nun at a confession.

Anyway, all I've got left to do is go up to the ol home place and pickup a truckload of sticks and limbs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally, sprayed my last tank of herbicide for the day....ran out of brush killer anyway. Might go ride and get more in a while.
> 
> Sweating like a pregnant Nun at a confession.
> 
> Anyway, all I've got left to do is go up to the ol home place and pickup a truckload of sticks and limbs.



You need some Messicans bro.


Side Note. Listed dads car on my page on Facebook on Saturday. Within 3 hours I had it sold and they paid $50 more than I was asking when it all was said and done. At the same time I listed it on Craigslist and have gotten 4 emails from monon's asking stupid questions that were already answered in the original post and wanting to talk me down from a ready to sell price.

I swear the GON marketplace is run by Craigslist....

Facebook Rawks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear she doesn't need surgery. 10-4, not knowing is bout as bad. Tell her get well soon!





Jeff C. said:


> Finally, sprayed my last tank of herbicide for the day....ran out of brush killer anyway. Might go ride and get more in a while.
> 
> _*Sweating like a pregnant Nun at a confession.*_
> 
> Anyway, all I've got left to do is go up to the ol home place and pickup a truckload of sticks and limbs.


Not sure she won't need it just yet........ young'un is plumb sick....... 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need some Messicans bro.
> 
> 
> Side Note. Listed dads car on my page on Facebook on Saturday. Within 3 hours I had it sold and they paid $50 more than I was asking when it all was said and done. At the same time I listed it on Craigslist and have gotten 4 emails from monon's asking stupid questions that were already answered in the original post and wanting to talk me down from a ready to sell price.
> ...


I SERIOUSLY started to call you when I saw it posted, that was a nice looking car!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Not sure she won't need it just yet........ young'un is plumb sick.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still is, it just belongs to someone else now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need some Messicans bro.
> 
> 
> Side Note. Listed dads car on my page on Facebook on Saturday. Within 3 hours I had it sold and they paid $50 more than I was asking when it all was said and done. At the same time I listed it on Craigslist and have gotten 4 emails from monon's asking stupid questions that were already answered in the original post and wanting to talk me down from a ready to sell price.
> ...



I have been seriously considering it, what you charge?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It still is, it just belongs to someone else now.


smartbutt.............


Jeff C. said:


> I have been seriously considering it, what you charge?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I have been seriously considering it, what you charge?



You probably don't want to know. 

But you could get some day help pretty cheap and still not have to go on oxygen and heart meds at the end of the day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.....kinda weird not having those coffee pots.



Tried this morning without success.



Jeff C. said:


> I have been seriously considering it, what you charge?



You picking him up at HD or does he have find a ride?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You probably don't want to know.
> 
> But you could get some day help pretty cheap and still not have to go on oxygen and heart meds at the end of the day.



That's how I got approval from MizT.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Tried this morning without success.
> 
> 
> 
> You picking him up at HD or does he have find a ride?



Good mornings just aren't the same....

If he charges as much as he says, it's gonna be Lowes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Just not functioning with the same technology


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Afternoon everyone, Gobble it's sure not the same without your brew in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

quentyfomohowas !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

come on 7am... Grrrrrrrrrr gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> quentyfomohowas !!!



Got it now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got it now





Headed yo way Thursday, will give you a call..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Afternoon, night walkers.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed yo way Thursday, will give you a call..



Ok, but I'm working till 7p Thursday


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, night walkers.



I'm a daywalker this week


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Howdy Wy,Quackbro, Jeff and I can see LML's checking in.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Afternoon Mp


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy,Quackbro, Jeff and I can see LML's checking in.



HAY Moon just readin back to see whats up  

No coffee, Chiefs complaining about the heat, MC charges more then Jeff wants to spend , to hot for him to work out in it,   Dawn is  spending Quacks truck money,  Moon's empting the lakes of all the fish, don't look like much changed lately guess I'll run down and check the mail ( not really run jump in truck and drive down is more like it) tracking says the my steering part is in the mail box but once I fix the mower I'll need a new excuse not to get on it and do some work


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

Sup bruthas and sisstas ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup bruthas and sisstas ...



I got yo sista.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY Moon just readin back to see whats up
> 
> No coffee, Chiefs complaining about the heat, MC charges more then Jeff wants to spend , to hot for him to work out in it,   Dawn is  spending Quacks truck money,  Moon's empting the lakes of all the fish, don't look like much changed lately guess I'll run down and check the mail ( not really run jump in truck and drive down is more like it) tracking says the my steering part is in the mail box but once I fix the mower I'll need a new excuse not to get on it and do some work



Fall can't get here fast enough, Mike. That means about late October round here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Blood and Mrs. H. I'm so tired of this hot weather!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup bruthas and sisstas ...



Sup, white boyy?




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got yo sista.



I got his brotha. 




Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Blood and Mrs. H. I'm so tired of this hot weather!



Evenin Moon, I've already had one shower today,as in bathe, going to need another one now after mowing a little bit of grass a while ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> come on 7am... Grrrrrrrrrr gotta meeting in the morning.



Life is good Quack. Life is good.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup, white boyy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White boys love Wild Cherries


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fall can't get here fast enough, Mike. That means about late October round here.



Been a comfy 75ish today a little bit of clouds movin in and out but pretty breezey.

Caught these 2 two to too tutu at one of the neighbors this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been a comfy 75ish today a little bit of clouds movin in and out but pretty breezey.
> 
> Caught these 2 two to too tutu at one of the neighbors this morning



What we wouldn't do for some 75ish and low humidity!

Good pics, I've got several coming to the Pear tree regularly now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Quackbro, what's the latest on the truck endeavor?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, what's the latest on the truck endeavor?



Headed to Augusta Thursday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Was hot here yesterday 81 and saw the sun.  Never lived in LML type of weather but this seems similar.  Other than the pubs most stores close at 5 or 6.  Very laid back.  Also very white!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Augusta Thursday



Looking or shopping?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2016)

Buying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buying



The illconimee will thank you.

This not working on a puter sure sux but it was too heavy to bring across the pond.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buying


I will believe it when I see it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup bruthas and sisstas ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got yo sista.


you do? 


Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Blood and Mrs. H. I'm so tired of this hot weather!


me to bro... hopeflea it wont be 80 all fall like last year


Jeff C. said:


> Sup, white boyy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you better know I am


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2016)

Good evening late nighters this is almost as good as a cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Gotta shutdown for maintenance in the morning.  Stopped meeting in the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Another night another rough day for ole Drunkbro!! Dude is out cold right now!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Another night another rough day for ole Drunkbro!! Dude is out cold right now!!



Drunkbro needs to find another job


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Got to get going 

LML that vid woke me up!

Bloodbro what happened to the move to fl talk from db?

Upset about no meeting hoq?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro needs to find another job



He seems have the best of both worlds now parta on your own time sleep and sleep on the damans


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep I pray for him to find another place to work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got to get going
> 
> LML that vid woke me up!
> 
> ...



We're having a meeting.  Grrrr




blood on the ground said:


> Yep I pray for him to find another place to work!



He wouldn't last on dayshift


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're having a meeting.  Grrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely not! Uncle couldn't save him at that point!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Quackbro, and Blood. EE must be sleeping in. You really gonna buy a truck Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Quackbro, and Blood. EE must be sleeping in. You really gonna buy a truck Quackbro?



Morning bros. I sure hope so Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Mornin gentlemen....blood, Quack, gobble, Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning boys. Let's take up a collection to buy moonbro an avatar.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Miggy. I will work on it Miggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning boys. Let's take up a collection to buy moonbro an avatar.



Hmmmmm....not a bad idea. Mornin 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Miggy. I will work on it Miggy.



Morning Moon


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Cookin some Hillsdale hawt sarsage and some of them frozen in a bag buttermilk biskits (good as grandma made)

The dilemma is, mustard? or grape jelly?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning Miss Cricket... What you so jolly about this morning?



Because God is good! 



mudracing101 said:


> I mowed all day Sat. on the bushhog. Last pass i must of mowed down a bald-faced hornets nest. They got me twice, swarmed the tractor, i jumped and ran. Luckily they kept attacking the tractor. While it went one way i went the other.  Had to go chase down the tractor after they give up on it. Whew. Sunday when i went to mow i was gunshy. A grasshopper could land on me and i would freak.



Dadgum. My son got stung by one of those about 3 years ago & he still remembers the pain that thing caused. He talks about it all the time. 



Keebs said:


> No gall stones & her appendix is ok, still got to schedule a test to see how much her gall bladder is functioning............ she had to call in sick this morning, hope she can get into the dr. & find out something.
> 
> ain't heard you use that one before............
> 
> ...



Dang poor LilD. If her gall bladder is not functioning then she will feel so much better once they take it out. The surgery is not too bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cold pizza here. I think i got them old nasty hornets. Now to get up the nerve to run over that one spot with the tractor. I need one of them bee suits to mow with. 

On a side note Spectracide says 27 ft spray , kills on contact. Bullcrap!! Dont waste your money , buy a better product. Bout got me kilt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm good with that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cookin some Hillsdale hawt sarsage and some of them frozen in a bag buttermilk biskits (good as grandma made)
> 
> The dilemma is, mustard? or grape jelly?



Split the diffrence.....YW. 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin.....X2, get rid of all dat gall.





mudracing101 said:


> Cold pizza here. I think i got them old nasty hornets. Now to get up the nerve to run over that one spot with the tractor. I need one of them bee suits to mow with.
> 
> On a side note Spectracide says 27 ft spray , kills on contact. Bullcrap!! Dont waste your money , buy a better product. Bout got me kilt.



Noted Mudro, mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Cold pizza here. I think i got them old nasty hornets. Now to get up the nerve to run over that one spot with the tractor. I need one of them bee suits to mow with.
> 
> On a side note Spectracide says 27 ft spray , kills on contact. Bullcrap!! Dont waste your money , buy a better product. Bout got me kilt.



We tolt you what to use. 

Hard headed cuss!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was to chicken to put tannerite in the area, once you been hit by one of them fellas you dont want no more!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

I would of loved to blow them up, thats for sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I was to chicken to put tannerite in the area, once you been hit by one of them fellas you dont want no more!



The only bee that flies at night, that I'm aware of, is that humongous orange European Hornet. The rest of em take a siesta. 

Of course, a gallon of gas and a quart of good likker and Quack will come out and set it up for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Mud, were they hornets?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud, were they hornets?



He musta got stung on the ear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood?



I see ya!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good evening late nighters this is almost as good as a cup of coffee in the morning




Hmmmmmmm, me likey !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> Cold pizza here. I think i got them old nasty hornets. Now to get up the nerve to run over that one spot with the tractor. I need one of them bee suits to mow with.
> 
> On a side note Spectracide says 27 ft spray , kills on contact. Bullcrap!! Dont waste your money , buy a better product. Bout got me kilt.





Sorry bro, but that made me     tain't funny is it ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Wife's outta town, ain't nobody, but me and Susie, and she's looking pretty good 'bout now . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's outta town, ain't nobody, but me and Susie, and she's looking pretty good 'bout now . . .



I'm callin the ASPCA......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's outta town, ain't nobody, but me and Susie, and she's looking pretty good 'bout now . . .


Turn her into a brownie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

I have to ask you boys an important question.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud, were they hornets?



They were bald-faced hornets, actually a yellow jacket. Google them, they bad boys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only bee that flies at night, that I'm aware of, is that humongous orange European Hornet. The rest of em take a siesta.
> 
> Of course, a gallon of gas and a quart of good likker and Quack will come out and set it up for you.



Lets see... walking around at night in the woods hoping that they aint flying around, cant see where to run... Uhm no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets see... walking around at night in the woods hoping that they aint flying around, cant see where to run... Uhm no.



Cheekun.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Heres one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have to ask you boys an important question.






I'd hafta to go with ole Bill, that gal would kill me . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd hafta to go with ole Bill, that gal would kill me . .



What makes you think Bill wouldn't?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Another pic Jeffro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'mma say Mrs. Trump..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2016)

Mernin!

Got a call from a sweet little thing last night asking to spend the night........ I replied "You got your bags packed?"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Got a call from a sweet little thing last night asking to spend the night........ I replied "You got your bags packed?"



Grand baby?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Got a call from a sweet little thing last night asking to spend the night........ I replied "You got your bags packed?"



Sorry, I fell asleep before I could get em packed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Got a call from a sweet little thing last night asking to spend the night........ I replied "You got your bags packed?"



I told you not to tell


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

blabber mouth


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2016)

dangit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Goat man is here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Grand baby?


 yeah.......... toooo schweet ~insert melting heart~


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I fell asleep before I could get em packed.


 


mudracing101 said:


> I told you not to tell


 no you di'int!


mudracing101 said:


> blabber mouth


watchumouf! (said in "Lil Mans" voice)


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks


 Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Goat man is here.


thought I smelled sumthin...........


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Oh my



Crack a window please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning boys. Let's take up a collection to buy moonbro an avatar.



I've got a 20pence to contribute


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Going on supper time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got a 20pence to contribute


Isn't he Trumps running mate?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crack a window please.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crack a window please.



Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Mud skeered of a lil o wasp. They only got 4-700 in a colony.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.....



Hay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud skeered of a lil o wasp. They only got 4-700 in a colony.



He needs a bug zapper


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay



I'm not talkin to you....Mr blanket statement! 

 



gobbleinwoods said:


> He needs a bug zapper



I think he should get some Spectracide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not talkin to you....Mr blanket statement!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, I intentionally didn't use glyphosate when I sprayed that political field just so your lips wouldn't tingle...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I intentionally didn't use glyphosate when I sprayed that political field just so your lips wouldn't tingle...



Yeah, but I detected a slight puckering sensation.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mud done hurt my feelings talking all this smack bout the hornets. I thought we was friends and all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud done hurt my feelings talking all this smack bout the hornets. I thought we was friends and all.



Well, stay out from under his bush hawg and all will be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud done hurt my feelings talking all this smack bout the hornets. I thought we was friends and all.


 
#HornetslivesmatterMud


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2016)

The Messican called Jeff C Hole ignorant.......I bet that hurt his emotions


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2016)

Mud hurt the Hornet's emotions......lot of hatefulness going on today


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2016)

we need unity


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Gotz stuff to do, mow grass, pickup sticks and limbs, mow mo grass, pickup mo sticks and limbs, mow mo grass, etc.

I ain't feeling it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> The Messican called Jeff C Hole ignorant.......I bet that hurt his emotions



I'm going to make him pay for that Wall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Goat boyy = browsing the PF


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2016)

#hatersGONhate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Goat boyy = browsing the PF



I bet he signs off before he goes in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

#Ihatehaters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



No, it's muuuuuuud


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Dang, I miss that pretty black gal. ^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Goat boyy = stawking the PF



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud done hurt my feelings talking all this smack bout the hornets. I thought we was friends and all.


  


Jeff C. said:


> #HornetslivesmatterMud


  
lawd, I needed that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I miss that pretty black gal. ^^^^



I know. All this talk about bee stings reminds me of my long dog sticking her long nose in a yellow jacket nest. Face looked awful. Took her to the vet and they couldn't figure it out, but gave her some pills that made it better. H22 found the nest and that's when he figured out what happened to her face. He took care of those yellow jackets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> lawd, I needed that!



Well, hello there! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. All this talk about bee stings reminds me of my long dog sticking her long nose in a yellow jacket nest. Face looked awful. Took her to the vet and they couldn't figure it out, but gave her some pills that made it better. H22 found the nest and that's when he figured out what happened to her face. He took care of those yellow jackets.



I bet that was smarts.... Po little thang.

I remember years ago when I was kid quail hunting with my Grandaddy, Dad, brothers, and probably someone else and grandaddys bird dog woke some up in the ground. I just remember my grandpa having to take his jacket off to wipe them off of that dog. Grandaddy got lit up by a bunch too for doing that for the dog.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Hehehe. I just got the last post on the illegal Useless Billy Thread.

How useless is that? Oh the IRONY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. All this talk about bee stings reminds me of my long dog sticking her long nose in a yellow jacket nest. Face looked awful. Took her to the vet and they couldn't figure it out, but gave her some pills that made it better. H22 found the nest and that's when he figured out what happened to her face. He took care of those yellow jackets.


Poor thing.............. we had a dog die from getting stung so many times, didn't know the nest was near the cemetery and that was the only place to confine her.............. I gave that dog to my baby sis for her birthday the year I left for college..........


Jeff C. said:


> Well, hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 howudoin?
poor furbabies!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hehehe. I just got the last post on the illegal Useless Billy Thread.
> 
> How useless is that? Oh the IRONY!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. All this talk about bee stings reminds me of my long dog sticking her long nose in a yellow jacket nest. Face looked awful. Took her to the vet and they couldn't figure it out, but gave her some pills that made it better. H22 found the nest and that's when he figured out what happened to her face. He took care of those yellow jackets.





dwags been taking care of the yellow jackets for awhile now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

'Moan 7am !!!  Last one !!  144hrs in the books !! 



Ain't coming back til next Wed night !!


Ain't coming back without a truck !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't coming back without a truck !!



_*
Step right up folks, the betting window is now open!*_


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

What kind of odds are you giving Keebs????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> _*
> Step right up folks, the betting window is now open!*_





Moonpie1 said:


> What kind of odds are you giving Keebs????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am !!!  Last one !!  144hrs in the books !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Hope you find a truck this go round.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Good luck Hoss, hope you find one that you want. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Hope you find a truck this go round.



Evenin Moonbro. I couldn't resist, I had to go mow some grass this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> What kind of odds are you giving Keebs????



Not very odd, in fact she's fairly normal and has real purty eyes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Grilt poke chops here with a BLD. Mrs. Moonpie is making some tater salad and baked beans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Grilt poke chops here with a BLD. Mrs. Moonpie is making some tater salad and baked beans.



Lemon Pepper Parmesean Cheekin, green beans, fried cone pasta salit and a BLD.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

Filet, fries, figgy pudding for dessert


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounding good Miggy and Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounding good Miggy and Gobble.



Yeah, I'm sittin here hawngry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I'm sittin here hawngry.



You can have it your way at Burger King....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can have it your way at Burger King....



Once in a blue moon maybe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Once in a blue moon maybe.



I like their mayo/ketchup combo, but their meat is questionable. 

Took us a year or so (TUI is sooo difficult) to figure them all out, but being 25 minutes from Athens we've found some outstanding grub to eat in that little college town.  Whew, that was tough, too many backspaces and retypes. 

I usually cut the Deep Eddy's Ruby Red 50/50 with ruby red grapefruit juice, but tonight I decided to go 100% Deep Eddy's in a tall Turvis Tumbler. I might not be her much longer..........................................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like their mayo/ketchup combo, but their meat is questionable.
> 
> Took us a year or so (TUI is sooo difficult) to figure them all out, but being 25 minutes from Athens we've found some outstanding grub to eat in that little college town.  Whew, that was tough, too many backspaces and retypes.
> 
> I usually cut the Deep Eddy's Ruby Red 50/50 with ruby red grapefruit juice, but tonight I decided to go 100% Deep Eddy's in a tall Turvis Tumbler. I might not be her much longer..........................................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Dad gum.....went out in the yard to chop up the dirt in a few bare spots to propagate some St Aug, and the dang no-see-ums ate me up. 

I shoulda know better, right before dark is when they do their thing, and they affect me worse than a skeeter. I had to quickly go swallow a couple benydry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dad gum.....went out in the yard to chop up the dirt in a few bare spots to propagate some St Aug, and the dang no-see-ums ate me up.
> 
> I shoulda know better, right before dark is when they do their thing, and they affect me worse than a skeeter. I had to quickly go swallow a couple benydry.



You wanna try that one again chief? even in my state of mind that first paragraph befuddled the dickens out of me, and I feel like I had an advantage. You know, like Pink Floyds the Wall movie made no sense, but once you got stoned it was an awesome movie with perfect clarity!???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd just about take a couple teller jackets over them lil Devils.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd just about take a couple teller jackets over them lil Devils.



Yep, you're more wasted than me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna try that one again chief? even in my state of mind that first paragraph befuddled the dickens out of me, and I feel like I had an advantage. You know, like Pink Floyds the Wall movie made no sense, but once you got stoned it was an awesome movie with perfect clarity!???





10-4, I hate doggon spell check on da phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Tryin to brew up a storm here, Amigo. Might be skirting around me though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to brew up a storm here, Amigo. Might be skirting around me though



Umm, not on my radar, but if you say so....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, you're more wasted than me.



 will not let me type y e l l e r jacket(YELLING)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, not on my radar, but if you say so....



Good thunder, lightning and breezy directly overhead


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Evening Younguns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good thunder, lightning and breezy directly overhead



Did you move? (why does the 'o' have to be so close to the 'i'?) It is comin your way, but you got a few minutes to waste some roundup.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh no the Kentucky Fried Chicken gonna get blowed away.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nothing here at 31220 cept heat, humidity and a BLD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Evening Bo$$, you get all that corn taken care of?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2016)

All we gonna cut off the cob. Will put some ears up, but that not near as much work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Tinmohowas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Oh no the Kentucky Fried Chicken gonna get blowed away.



 

Maybe it will blow it my way, i haven't eaten yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 19, 2016)

Hay bog :d


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

It's extremely hot up in here.... Temp out by one of our big extruders is reading 100 skraight up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay bog :d



How's it going Mike?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am !!!  Last one !!  144hrs in the books !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........I'll believe it when I see it!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like their mayo/ketchup combo, but their meat is questionable.
> 
> Took us a year or so (TUI is sooo difficult) to figure them all out, but being 25 minutes from Athens we've found some outstanding grub to eat in that little college town.  Whew, that was tough, too many backspaces and retypes.
> 
> I usually cut the Deep Eddy's Ruby Red 50/50 with ruby red grapefruit juice, but tonight I decided to go 100% Deep Eddy's in a tall Turvis Tumbler. I might not be her much longer..........................................






blood on the ground said:


> It's extremely hot up in here.... Temp out by one of our big extruders is reading 100 skraight up!


We have ten extruders plus at least that many Co-Extruders, and it is dang hot in the back of the plant where they are!!.......No air circulation!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's extremely hot up in here.... Temp out by one of our big extruders is reading 100 skraight up!



Helping db sweat out the poison


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........I'll believe it when I see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have ten extruders plus at least that many Co-Extruders, and it is dang hot in the back of the plant where they are!!.......No air circulation!!!


Yep... And if y'all are set up like us the 3 floors above it doesn't get any better!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Helping db sweat out the poison



LOL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2016)

Sixmohowas til vacation starts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sixmohowas til vacation starts.



And BLD'ing starts followed by truck buying


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sixmohowas til vacation starts.



Have fun dude!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And BLD'ing starts followed by truck buying[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That's right.
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Cheekun Wangs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Morning Blood, Quackbro and Gobble. How you like my avy Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Quackbro and Gobble. How you like my avy Blood?



You don't even have to ask!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought you might like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I thought you might like it.



I've said it before and will say it again.... That plate in your avatar depicts my most favorite meal in the world! My wife thinks I'm crazy.... I cover my fries in slaw and eat them together!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

Good morning!! I'm ready to go!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hope y'all load the boat Quackbro! Time to get this hump day behind me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Moonbro, looking for one big bight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Mornin, Moonbro's avy makin me drool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

BLD anyone?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2016)

Good morning gang... Passing through and knew good and well i better be saysing hi...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning gang... Passing through and knew good and well i better be saysing hi...



Haaaay... How's the heard doing in Powder springs? Ready for Trump....LOL!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay... How's the heard doing in Powder springs? Ready for Trump....LOL!



Hey, yeah, im ready, just not sure about a few of my spanglish speaking neighbors though...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning gang... Passing through and knew good and well i better be saysing hi...


 well, well, well, looky heah! Hiya Kim!

Mornin Folks!
anyone seen Miggy this moanin?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2016)

Hiya Keebs babe...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

Morning, pack of pnut butter crackers.... I suck.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 20, 2016)

How bout it Kim! Hey Keebs! Just passin through myself...been a little bit since I've been on


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey Jeff, Mitch, Quack, and any others I may have missed....Hope all y'all doin well. Wish we could all get together again soon. Maybe a weekend rondyvoos at the Love Shack?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

Ever try to communicate with someone that has a crappy cell phone and is hard of hearing and driving a big loud truck?

That was my morning so far.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey there Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well, looky heah! Hiya Kim!
> 
> Mornin Folks!
> anyone seen Miggy this moanin?


Here I is. 


DeltaHalo said:


> Hey Jeff, Mitch, Quack, and any others I may have missed....Hope all y'all doin well. Wish we could all get together again soon. Maybe a weekend rondyvoos at the Love Shack?



Well looky what the wind blew in!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever try to communicate with someone that has a crappy cell phone and is hard of hearing and driving a big loud truck?
> 
> That was my morning so far.



Sorry, i'll call ya back later


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here I is.
> 
> 
> Well looky what the wind blew in!!!



Yessir, It's been a hot minue....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> How bout it Kim! Hey Keebs! Just passin through myself...been a little bit since I've been on


 well looka here!  How are ya Sean?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, pack of pnut butter crackers.... I suck.


you gonna fire Miz Vic for no breakfast?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever try to communicate with someone that has a crappy cell phone and is hard of hearing and driving a big loud truck?
> 
> That was my morning so far.


that's your story??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning gang... Passing through and knew good and well i better be saysing hi...





DeltaHalo said:


> Hey Jeff, Mitch, Quack, and any others I may have missed....Hope all y'all doin well. Wish we could all get together again soon. Maybe a weekend rondyvoos at the Love Shack?



Well I'll be danged, Howdy Kim and Sean. Sure has been a while, good to see you guys still alive and well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, i'll call ya back later


Idjit


DeltaHalo said:


> Yessir, It's been a hot minue....


Good to see you snoopin around


Keebs said:


> that's your story??


Don't make me come down there young lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Might as well git bizzy, y'all have a good HUMP day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2016)

Morning ride for your viewing enjoyment


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Found da missing yeller jackets nest!!!! Licking my wounds!!! Got it probably 5 times.... Still got to take da shirt off and inspect.... Yeller jackets ain't funny!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well looka here!  How are ya Sean?
> 
> you gonna fire Miz Vic for no breakfast?
> 
> that's your story??


No, with her schooling and working full time, i've been slack on her.



blood on the ground said:


> Found da missing yeller jackets nest!!!! Licking my wounds!!! Got it probably 5 times.... Still got to take da shirt off and inspect.... Yeller jackets ain't funny!!!!!


Why would you go looking for a missing wasp nest


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning ride for your viewing enjoyment



  Thanks for sharing


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2016)

One of my huntin buds from way back was diggin thru some pics and found these of my other buds'  2x2 bull elk in 1979 . That's me with my better side facin the camera I break fewer lens that way  Ya can tell it was a looooooooooong time ago my hair still had color back then ...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Quackbro and Gobble. How you like my avy Blood?



Makes me hungeeee


LML great variety of pics today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit
> 
> Good to see you snoopin around
> 
> Don't make me come down there young lady.


 I double dawg dare ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Might as well git bizzy, y'all have a good HUMP day!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning ride for your viewing enjoyment


 


blood on the ground said:


> Found da missing yeller jackets nest!!!! Licking my wounds!!! Got it probably 5 times.... Still got to take da shirt off and inspect.... Yeller jackets ain't funny!!!!!


 bless yo heart!!


mudracing101 said:


> No, with her schooling and working full time, i've been slack on her.
> 
> 
> Why would you go looking for a missing wasp nest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Found da missing yeller jackets nest!!!! Licking my wounds!!! Got it probably 5 times.... Still got to take da shirt off and inspect.... Yeller jackets ain't funny!!!!!



It makes me breath funny when I get stung by a bunch of em, and eventually it gets hard to swaller and stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I double dawg dare ya!



I'm not a Dawg, I'm a Bammer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2016)

Left Glasgow now in Edinburugh


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Left Glasgow now in Edinburugh



GW be a TRAVELIN MAN


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Taday is a GREAT day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Left Glasgow now in Edinburugh



Georgia has all the cool named towns.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Found da missing yeller jackets nest!!!! Licking my wounds!!! Got it probably 5 times.... Still got to take da shirt off and inspect.... Yeller jackets ain't funny!!!!!




Yallow Jackets be upsetting some folks !!



Hornet22 said:


> Taday is a GREAT day





Everyday is a good day bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

This morning fishing SUCKED, we caught a total of 12 bass, none of them more than 12"'s long.



Nephew calls me and said he caught a 3lber, 2, 5lbers, and a 7lber.  Me thinks he's lying.



Laaaaaaawd I'm so glad to be off work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This morning fishing SUCKED, we caught a total of 12 bass, none of them more than 12"'s long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you fishin at Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you fishin at Quack?





Plantation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plantation.



Dang!!!! Water temps got the big boys shut down?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice eating size bass, fry them up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not a Dawg, I'm a Bammer.


well, then Iz double bammer you............. that juss don't sound right....... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Left Glasgow now in Edinburugh


I just read a book with the town of Edinburough in it............ but it was based in Scotland..............


Hornet22 said:


> Taday is a GREAT day


 even more so that you're here................ where be yo wife??


Hooked On Quack said:


> This morning fishing SUCKED, we caught a total of 12 bass, none of them more than 12"'s long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any fishin is better'n workin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang!!!! Water temps got the big boys shut down?




Don't know, kinda thinking the full moon had something to do with it, brim are supposed to be bedding, no smell, no sight of beds???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

Picture this, I'm gonna get nekkid and float around in da pool.  


Folks wanna know why your on da FB, for me, it's just like a Cheekun Mask, just another tool to stawk . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> even more so that you're here................ where be yo wife??


Iz. here! Been to another doctor.
Don't eva have an MRI or an MRA. They'll find things you neva knew you had. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Picture this, I'm gonna get nekkid and float around in da pool.



No thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Iz. here! Been to another doctor.
> Don't eva have an MRI or an MRA. They'll find things you neva knew you had.
> 
> 
> No thanks.


what'd ya find out???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya find out???



I'm officially cra cra.  JK
Ya'll done told me THAT. smh-ing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm officially cra cra.  JK
> Ya'll done told me THAT. smh-ing.





Surprise surprise, another crazy woman . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Taday is a GREAT day



They don't call it hump day fer nuttin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surprise surprise, another crazy woman . .



That's why ya'll lub us so. 
PLUS+ we have to be cra cra to put up wiff  ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surprise surprise, another crazy woman . .




She done wasted that $$$.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm officially cra cra.  JK
> Ya'll done told me THAT. smh-ing.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why ya'll lub us so.
> _*PLUS+ we have to be cra cra to put up wiff  ya'll.*_


AMEN, sista!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They don't call it hump day fer nuttin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They don't call it hump day fer nuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Got one truck load of trees, limbs, and sticks from up at the ol home place on the bonfire pit. Just can't make myself go back out there right now to get at least another truck load.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Dang I missed Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Going to happy hour wiff the girls!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to happy hour wiff the girls!



I wanna go.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to happy hour wiff the girls!



Go to the WW with KyDawg.....he buying the steak and reebs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Howdy folks. Did I tell y'all I hate this hot/humid weather?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Aint no cooler up here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bo$$ I'm ready for cooler weather for sure! Evening Blood and Gobble.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

They are saying 110 in Clarksville Tn by Friday. That aint bout 25 miles from here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Calling for triple digits here this weekend. We hit the lake at daylight and by 11:30 or 12:00 it's time to put it on the trailer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

We been picking sweet corn for the last 2 days. If you not out of that patch by 9 oclock you get burn up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> They are saying 110 in Clarksville Tn by Friday. That aint bout 25 miles from here.





Moonpie1 said:


> Calling for triple digits here this weekend. We hit the lake at daylight and by 11:30 or 12:00 it's time to put it on the trailer.



Y'all can have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Too hot and muggy. This about the time I head back outdoors for round two, but having a hard time today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't say as I blame you Jeff. Walked out to the shop to get a bag of them little cats out of the freezer. A friend is frying some for his mother on her birthday Friday. He said she will be tickled to get some of those squealers. It's still too hot!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2016)

Love this weather.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Not really hdm03. Not much help at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Dot dogs n fries.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Time to make the doenuts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quackbro lookin at the pitchers tonight. 



blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doenuts!



bloodbro be all alone too, wait.....he does have drunkbro to cuddle up to.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro lookin at the pitchers tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbro be all alone too, wait.....he does have drunkbro to cuddle up to.



Themz fightin words Jiff!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2016)

Get those big numbers out of the way


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2016)

Bump for trump


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2016)

Tell them idiots a no vote for trump is a vote for her


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2016)

Seen peeps walking around poor hoods registering voters. Smh.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2016)

Let's Make America great again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Let's Make America great again.



Start with free beer and chilli dogs for evabody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Bigs?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2016)

OK fellow drivelers, what is all of this talk about Gobblin being sent to Scotland to partake of all sorts of unusual things while achieving world peace in the process !!!!!!   

Somehow, I knew that he would make a really great ambassador of the GON Clan here in America.  Word on the street is that he might return home wearing a kilt also !!!!!  



I finally drove home today from the mountains with plenty of crazy traffic including an 18-wheeler that was driving anywhere from 20-45 mph from Crawford  Georgia all the way to Washington Georgia.  I have no idea why he couldn't go any faster and unfortunately, there was another 18-wheeler log truck with huge hardwood logs right behind him that was forced to drive at these low speeds as well.  Nobody could pass either one of these drivers as they had a line of 40-50 vehicles or more (looked like the longest funeral procession that you have ever seen) held up behind them.  Several times, they were only going 20-30 mph during this time.  All they had to do was pull over in a  safe place (OH, they missed plenty of great places to do that too) and then let all of these vehicles pass and then they could have proceeded on at that time.  BUT NO, they drove the entire 23 miles approximately and held up everybody.  It took me 5 hours to get home instead of the normal 4 hours as usual.  


Yep, I was so mad that I felt like using a 2X4 on the first 18-wheeler driver's head to teach him some common sense if I could have gotten up to the front of the line.  I have never seen a truck drive that slowly for such a long distance.  

Then when I reached Thomson, I drove onto I-20 a few miles before I realized that the eastbound lanes was at a standstill for about 10 miles as all traffic was stopped because of road repairs being made.  It was too late to get back off at that point.       


OH, maybe I forgot to tell you that I am very much an impatient driver as I travel a lot.  



*********************


Now, I read various details of several members here being stung by yellow jackets during the past few days.  Well, I went on vacation last week in Florida and then when I came home on Saturday, I left again on Sunday morning and went to the mountains of North Georgia for some R & R of sorts.  

While walking in the yard in the mountains, I had never seen so many yellow jackets in basically a one acre area as there were flying everywhere around the cabin all day long every day.  Well, I fixed that problem as Monday morning I found one very active nest that was averaging 24 jackets coming and going per minute in the front yard area and eliminated it Monday night.  Then Tuesday morning, I kept seeing yellow jackets flying in a direct pattern heading uphill in the backyard so I was able to follow them and then located another SUPER active nest.  It was averaging 30 jackets coming and going during a one minute time so I knew that it was a large colony.  After dark, I eliminated that nest as well Tuesday night.  It only takes about 8 oz of gasoline to kill every jacket in the nest too.  Just use a 1/2 liter Coke bottle and fill it with about 8 oz of gasoline and pour it directly into the hole that leads into the underground nest and leave the bottle securely screwed into the hole overnight.  DO NOT BURN IT........as the gasoline fumes will kill the jackets immediately.

PS:  If you want to learn an easy way to locate yellow jacket nests, send me a p/m and I will be glad to show you how without getting stung.  I don't want to see any of you get stung by those little powerful demons.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

2.5 to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

It's 5am, what am I doing up ???   Bought a "work" truck yesterday from a contractor.  Got my Jeep sold.  One down, one to go.



Fishing really sucked yesterday, nothing but dinks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, Gobble and EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning boys... Kinda cool out this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning errybuddy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning errybuddy



Haaaay Hughy Lewis


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay Hughy Lewis



Whut up News?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Gonna get some ribeyes and fresh skrimp fo suppa tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get some ribeyes and fresh skrimp fo suppa tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey Quack, never heard back from your buddy L.D. 
Maybe he hasn't talked to the coach yet, or maybe the news isn't good. I did learn that the GPA is a long ways from where it needs to be for GT. Will be interesting to see what the feedback is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack, never heard back from your buddy L.D.
> Maybe he hasn't talked to the coach yet, or maybe the news isn't good. I did learn that the GPA is a long ways from where it needs to be for GT. Will be interesting to see what the feedback is.





He seem to think they were full up on scholarships ??  LD's a man of his word, he'll let you know.



Big difference between GT and Alabama, you actually have to be able to read and write to be accepted at GT...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He seem to think they were full up on scholarships ??  LD's a man of his word, he'll let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between GT and Alabama, you actually have to be able to read and write to be accepted at GT...



I know you didn't just go there......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know you didn't just go there......





Actually I did, I lasted a quarter before they requested me to attend another college . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Jeff should be checking in shortly. Blood I'd like to be on the water now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually I did, I lasted a quarter before they requested me to attend another college . . .



Well, looking at the admission requirements for GT it seems that some get accepted at lower GPA's than are required for entrance into UNG Watkinsville, a two year school. I'm sure they are athletes, so we'll see how that plays out. Oh, and if GT is already out of 2017 Grad Class Scholarships then they are in real trouble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning fellows


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Miggy, Chief and to the other sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

Somehow, I missed a great opportunity to get some sleep during the night as 3 hours just doesn't cut it very well.  I was wide awake until 3 AM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning EE & Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Morning nocoffeebroinscotland, bloodyfist, EEdrivintooslow, Quackbrouptooearly, Amigogoinbacktocollege, and last but not least, Squealerbro.

Hope I covered da bro's.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning nocoffeebroinscotland, bloodyfist, EEdrivintooslow, Quackbrouptooearly, Amigogoinbacktocollege, and last but not least, Squealerbro.
> 
> Hope I covered da bro's.




Well Jeffro, you do have a way with words !!!!!  


PS:  Jeffro, I left a message up above during the night for you, Blood and maybe Mud in regards to those pesky yellow jackets.  The remedy works like a charm too without any stings etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Jeffro, you do have a way with words !!!!!
> 
> 
> PS:  Jeffro, I left a message up above during the night for you, Blood and maybe Mud in regards to those pesky yellow jackets.  The remedy works like a charm too without any stings etc.



Yessir, I saw that. I like the idea of counting the wasps per minute coming to the nest. Is there a way to determine approximately how large it is by that?

I hope I don't ever have to get close enough to one to put that bottle of gasoline in the hole.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 21, 2016)

What time is suppa quack. And where.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut up News?


Whut up weather bro!?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get some ribeyes and fresh skrimp fo suppa tonight.


You gonna post pics I hope!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Jeff should be checking in shortly. Blood I'd like to be on the water now.


To hot to fish to hot fer golf and just right in the AC Moonbro!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Miggy, Chief and to the other sleepy drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> Somehow, I missed a great opportunity to get some sleep during the night as 3 hours just doesn't cut it very well.  I was wide awake until 3 AM.



Mernin E squared!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

bigelow said:


> What time is suppa quack. And where.


Bigs = da dood dats always on da forum!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Check me!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Mornin Wybro .... How's things going on your side of the world?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Wybro .... How's things going on your side of the world?



Not to bad, just been dealing with a sick little boy the past few days 



Keebs said:


> Mernin!



morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Not to bad, just been dealing with a sick little boy the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> morning



Not good! I hope he gets better soon brother!


Mernin pepper jelly Queen!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Not to bad, just been dealing with a sick little boy the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> morning


 Aaawww, poor young'un............. and Dad!


blood on the ground said:


> Not good! I hope he gets better soon brother!
> 
> 
> Mernin pepper jelly Queen!!!


 howudoin?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)

I think he is doing better today, yesterday he about drove me up the wall. He's been trapped in the house for the past few days and is a ball of energy now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Where's Ringgold Ga ???  Is that far north GA??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, poor young'un............. and Dad!
> 
> howudoin?



Good! Just moving right along!

My TBT to deer camp with my kids.... 2010! I'd go back in a minute!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think he is doing better today, yesterday he about drove me up the wall. He's been trapped in the house for the past few days and is a ball of energy now


It always seems rougher on the parents........... but don't tell the kids that....... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Ringgold Ga ???  Is that far north GA??


Yep, if I'm not mistaken, it's 'bout central - N GA.........


blood on the ground said:


> Good! Just moving right along!
> 
> My TBT to deer camp with my kids.... 2010! I'd go back in a minute!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Ringgold Ga ???  Is that far north GA??



Almost in Chattanooga


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Almost in Chattanooga



Grrrrrrrrr.



Bought a Ford Ranger XLT yesterday for a work truck.  Now I've gotta buy a Sunday go to meeting truck !!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Good Mornin....
Quack I can't believe you sold the jeep....


Ringgold is up just north of Dalton...between there and Chattanooga.
If youre gonna go up 75, how's about giving me a heads up and stop around Acworth to say Hi...
You got my number bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> Good Mornin....
> Quack I can't believe you sold the jeep....
> 
> 
> ...





Jeep wasn't for sale, but somebody wanted it more than I did !! 


Will do bro, haven't seen ya since ya bought my GMC, bout ready to sale it ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Think I'll grab a Corona and lay out by da pool !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm, toasted cheese, egg 'n bacon sammich..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, shoulda throwed some slices of 'mater on there..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Whatchu knee grows having fo lunch/dinna ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu knee grows having fo lunch/dinna ???



Corona sounds good to me. 
Gotta have da lime in it. 

Left ova homemade mac n cheese here. Wiff some Texas Pete drizzled on it. And H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Had my first ever Martini last night. It was a pomegranate martini. Pretty darn tasty. 
Bartender told me they were pretty stout. The girls told her I could drink them under the table. Bartender said I'd be just fine. One was enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Corona sounds good to me.
> Gotta have da lime in it.
> 
> Left ova homemade mac n cheese here. Wiff some Texas Pete drizzled on it. And H2O.





Gotta have the lime gal friend !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Ya'll come join us, the water is just FINE !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Kang Coconutzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow, started out at 252lbs, down to 219.  I'm too sexy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



My thoughts xactly. 


Wish I had some of them steamed mussels I had last night. They would go good with my H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, started out at 252lbs, down to 219.  I'm too sexy...





Stared out at 135 lbs. down to 122. I eat like a pig.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stared out at 135 lbs. down to 122. I eat like a pig.





You're a lil bitty thang..


Spinner...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2016)

morning, so much for those nice comfy days of 75ish going to the low 90s for a while it looks like . Only a little after 9 oclock and already gettin warm outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Betcha $$$ Ms. Hornay gets jiggy with this . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

You can look, butcha just can't touch  . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha $$$ Ms. Hornay gets jiggy with this . .



OH LAWD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

A sigline for Uncle/Brother Stoner.  Uncle Willie said " Roll me up and smoke me when I'm dead . . "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A sigline for Uncle/Brother Stoner.  Uncle Willie said " Roll me up and smoke me when I'm dead . . "




Sort of close QUACK told the boss lady to have me creamated and load the ashes in some shotgun shells and fire me off over a pond somewhere


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sort of close QUACK told the boss lady to have me creamated and load the ashes in some shotgun shells and fire me off over a pond somewhere



You been listening to H22


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Quack be giddy this moanin.

PBJ's n chips wiff chocky milk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sort of close QUACK told the boss lady to have me creamated and load the ashes in some shotgun shells and fire me off over a pond somewhere





Had a good friend, get buried that way (ex sporting clay champion) best shot I've EVER seen. could bust a flying target at a 100yards with a .410.  No lie


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 That's my ringtone for LilD!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, started out at 252lbs, down to 219.  I'm too sexy...


 pics?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stared out at 135 lbs. down to 122. I eat like a pig.


 I hates you............not really, but I wanna loose more........SOOON!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That's my ringtone for LilD!
> 
> pics?
> 
> I hates you............not really, but I wanna loose more........SOOON!!!





Don't think you could handle it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

How's this sound ??  Home fries, fried green maters, aged ribeyes, fresh steamed skrimp (thanks Hornets, never had any betta !!) Zippa peas, garlic bread ?




I've been eating boiled/fried/grilled skrimps for years, but the steamed skrimp that Mandy and Chris  told me about is the BOMB!!!!  Everybody that I told about and tried said the same !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think you could handle it . . .


 I'll be the judge of that, tyvm!


Hooked On Quack said:


> How's this sound ??  Home fries, fried green maters, aged ribeyes, fresh steamed skrimp (thanks Hornets, never had any betta !!) Zippa peas, garlic bread ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now you got me hungry!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2016)

wasn't that funny


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

I picked a bad time to join in on the thread. I'll return later.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I picked a bad time to join in on the thread. I'll return later.


hold on, I'm leavin with ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

This heat suxx


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Cute puppy


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This heat suxx



True, not enjoying working today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This heat suxx



I concur.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Cute puppy



 



Wycliff said:


> True, not enjoying working today







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I concur.



My thermometer in the shade was reading 98 earlier. Out of curiosity, I moved it into the sun and 20 minutes later it was registering 118.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Overcast now, a bit cooler @ 91 in the shade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My thermometer in the shade was reading 98 earlier. Out of curiosity, I moved it into the sun and 20 minutes later it was registering 118.


We're surrounded by boomers, but nothing on top of us yet. That's about to change. We're the little yellow plus sign.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2016)

The Queen wasn't in today but I got to tour her home anyway.  Smh at what was out to look at can't imagine what  is behind the closed doors.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Werd Idjits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2016)

Nuggets


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're surrounded by boomers, but nothing on top of us yet. That's about to change. We're the little yellow plus sign.



Yikes....thermometer now @ 84 
No rain here yet, but enjoying the temp drop.



gobbleinwoods said:


> The Queen wasn't in today but I got to tour her home anyway.  Smh at what was out to look at can't imagine what  is behind the closed doors.



Did you at least attempt to sneak a peek?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The Queen wasn't in today but I got to tour her home anyway.  Smh at what was out to look at can't imagine what  is behind the closed doors.





Jeff C. said:


> Yikes....thermometer now @ 84
> No rain here yet, but enjoying the temp drop.
> 
> 
> ...





Betcha they got Coffeebro on a leash . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2016)

Homo 3 is sure a cute kid 

87 in the shade way to hot for here....


beef roast, corn on the cob and taters on the grill 

cantalope coolin down


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sounds good Mike! Evening Quackbro, Wy, Miggy,Gobble, Blood and Jeff. Sounds like we may get a little rain.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2016)

I hate liars.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Howdy Crickett, me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha they got Coffeebro on a leash . . .



Bet they watchin him like a Haw, uhhh wild turkey.



Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds good Mike! Evening Quackbro, Wy, Miggy,Gobble, Blood and Jeff. Sounds like we may get a little rain.



Evenin Moon



Crickett said:


> I hate liars.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sup Jeff? Getting a real good rain here at 31220. Sitting on the porch with a BLD listening to it hit the metal roof.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I hate liars.






Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Crickett, me too.





Well Ms Crickett, I see that you and Moonbro both hate Hillary then !!!!!    OH, so do I !!!!!     






Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Jeff? Getting a real good rain here at 31220. Sitting on the porch with a BLD listening to it hit the metal roof.




Moonbro, there is nothing like relaxing while listening to the sounds of raindrops falling overhead too.   I listened to that same sound a few nights ago up at the mountain cabin that has a metal roof as well.  It was a peaceful feeling.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2016)

Got 1 an 9/10" of rain in a hour and 10 minits taday at daCafe'356


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

It's Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Quackbro buy a truck?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Guess nobody is on the playground!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2016)

In Bloomington IL this evening..........current temp 83 degrees..........Feels like 95 degrees.........I thought it was supposed to get cooler when you went north........It's hotter here than at home!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In Bloomington IL this evening..........current temp 83 degrees..........Feels like 95 degrees.........I thought it was supposed to get cooler when you went north........It's hotter here than at home!!



It's all in yo head RB... Go jump in the shwimmin pool!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's all in yo head RB... Go jump in the shwimmin pool!



Nothing on my head but beads of sweat.........107 degrees feels like when I got here.........Hottest it's been here since 2012

Didn't think to bring Swimmin trunks..........Don't think they want a nekkid RB skinny dippin in the pool

Got a band of thunderstorms headed this way........Hope it cools it down some


----------



## Bstevens792 (Jul 21, 2016)

People getting riled up over facebook


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Jeff? Getting a real good rain here at 31220. Sitting on the porch with a BLD listening to it hit the metal roof.





Hornet22 said:


> Got 1 an 9/10" of rain in a hour and 10 minits taday at daCafe'356



MzT came home and pulled in the garage with a dripping wet car. I asked her wher she got the rain and she said it poured in McDonough on her way home from work.

A little while later I rode up to the little store a couple miles from here and it was soaking wet with full puddles around. Didn't get but maybe 20 drops here....cooled off nicely though with a cool breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In Bloomington IL this evening..........current temp 83 degrees..........Feels like 95 degrees.........I thought it was supposed to get cooler when you went north........It's hotter here than at home!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing on my head but beads of sweat.........107 degrees feels like when I got here.........Hottest it's been here since 2012
> 
> Didn't think to bring Swimmin trunks..........Don't think they want a nekkid RB skinny dippin in the pool
> 
> Got a band of thunderstorms headed this way........Hope it cools it down some



It's a dry heat. 



blood on the ground said:


> It's all in yo head RB... Go jump in the shwimmin pool!



No, he said it's ON his head.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 21, 2016)

Bump for trump 

Again


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

Figgna hafta hunt me up a bean ta eat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a dry heat.


Nothing dry about this heat!!.........Dew point was 77 Degrees.........I don't think I have ever seen it that high in Georgia..........This place was miserable today, and tomorrow they are calling for heat indexes of up 114 Degrees


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing dry about this heat!!.........Dew point was 77 Degrees.........I don't think I have ever seen it that high in Georgia..........This place was miserable today, and tomorrow they are calling for heat indexes of up 114 Degrees



Me no like it hot weather


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2016)

It got to 82 here the other day and the locals complained.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Me no like it hot weather


I thought I was going to escape it for a few days up here, but Dang!!

Going to be in Minnesota near Canada tomorrow evening........Forecast there says it will be better there!!........I hope so


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought I was going to escape it for a few days up here, but Dang!!
> 
> Going to be in Minnesota near Canada tomorrow evening........Forecast there says it will be better there!!........I hope so



Pics alright


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Good morning , finally it's Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning , finally it's Friday!



Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Mornin bro's.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Got some hiney draggers today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Mornin errybuddy. I like that aviator there Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Got some hiney draggers today.



I be one of them right now, Moon. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin errybuddy. I like that aviator there Moon.



Mornin Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought I was going to escape it for a few days up here, but Dang!!
> 
> Going to be in Minnesota near Canada tomorrow evening........Forecast there says it will be better there!!........I hope so



High 70's with rain tomorrow, then high 80's the next day.
You do know they have mosquito's as big as c-17's up there, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Just been sitting here in the garage with a cup of coffee watching one big doe and two yearlings at the pear tree. Big doe is experienced professional at standing on hind legs and pulling pears off. Not only that she completely owned that pear tree and ran them off every chance she got when they got too close. Interesting to watch, but trying to figure out if those were her offspring from last year. One of the two was a little single horn spike, the other a doe. Dominant doe wasn't in a sharing mood at all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Nuge. Thanks Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just been sitting here in the garage with a cup of coffee watching one big doe and two yearlings at the pear tree. Big doe is experienced professional at standing on hind legs and pulling pears off. Not only that she completely owned that pear tree and ran them off every chance she got when they got too close. Interesting to watch, but trying to figure out if those were her offspring from last year. One of the two was a little single horn spike, the other a doe. Dominant doe wasn't in a sharing mood at all.



My wife gets like that sometimes.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2016)

Mornin y'all!  




RUTTNBUCK said:


> In Bloomington IL this evening..........current temp 83 degrees..........Feels like 95 degrees.........I thought it was supposed to get cooler when you went north........It's hotter here than at home!!


That darn global warming.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin errybuddy. I like that aviator there Moon.



Aviator?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2016)

Well looky there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Aviator?


You don't like my driveler terminalology?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't like my driveler terminalology?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife gets like that sometimes.




There were several, "what'd I say" maneuvers.



Crickett said:


> Well looky there.



Miz Crickett pouncey dis moanin.....mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning Crickett. I got the gist of Miggy's post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> There were several, "what'd I say" maneuvers.
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Crickett pouncey dis moanin.....mornin.



He said pouncey............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He said pouncey............



 

It slipped out.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2016)

morning folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Dragging today....at some point I've got to get on the lawnmower with a cart and a rake, getting up debris then mowing. 

Has me second guessing buying the old home place and 9 acres at my age. 

But, I had this dream of preserving the Family history on Momma's side.

Any thoughts from my friends here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dragging today....at some point I've got to get on the lawnmower with a cart and a rake, getting up debris then mowing.
> 
> Has me second guessing buying the old home place and 9 acres at my age.
> 
> ...



Yeah, screw the rake and cart and just chew up the debris with the mower. 



Oh, you meant.......



Yes, go for it. Not enough family land being preserved these days. Plus 9 acres is almost enough for a rendezvous.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, screw the rake and cart and just chew up the debris with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what it boiled down to for me. I hated to see it get sold outside of the Family with no appreciation for the history here. I just wish my Papa hadn't sold what bordered the Flint river.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what it boiled down to for me. I hated to see it get sold outside of the Family with no appreciation for the history here. I just wish my Papa hadn't sold what bordered the Flint river.



Now, about that rendezvous.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what it boiled down to for me. I hated to see it get sold outside of the Family with no appreciation for the history here. I just wish my Papa hadn't sold what bordered the Flint river.


Aaawww man...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now, about that rendezvous.......



Mernin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww man...........
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Mernin Keebolicious 
You feelin pouncey this moanin too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now, about that rendezvous.......



I've seriously considered a rendezvous, but have always been concerned that it is too open for ample privacy. I doubt my neighbors would mind at all. I love the area, but hate the County. I've shot guns here and hear my neighbors shooting, but when I checked the gun ordinance in this county I found that you aren't even allowed to shoot a sling shot within a thousand ft. of a dwelling.  

I guess we could shoot cap guns.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebolicious
> You feelin pouncey this moanin too?


eehh, not too much........... ready to get this day over, I got peaches to get put up tonight!


Jeff C. said:


> I've seriously considered a rendezvous, but have always been concerned that it is too open for ample privacy. I doubt my neighbors would mind at all. I love the area, but hate the County. I've shot guns here and hear my neighbors shooting, but when I checked the gun ordinance in this county I found that you aren't even allowed to shoot a sling shot within a thousand ft. of a dwelling.  :facepalm
> 
> I guess we could shoot cap guns.


Water guns would be fun............... juss sayin................. 'specially if fuzzy shows up, you know, with his affinity to fire & all...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww man...........
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Morning gal friend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've seriously considered a rendezvous, but have always been concerned that it is too open for ample privacy. I doubt my neighbors would mind at all. I love the area, but hate the County. I've shot guns here and hear my neighbors shooting, but when I checked the gun ordinance in this county I found that you aren't even allowed to shoot a sling shot within a thousand ft. of a dwelling.
> 
> I guess we could shoot cap guns.



We've had many a rendezvous over the years where narie a firearm was shot. It isn't a pre-requisite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> eehh, not too much........... ready to get this day over, I got peaches to get put up tonight!
> 
> Water guns would be fun............... juss sayin................. 'specially if fuzzy shows up, you know, with his affinity to fire & all...........



True....and/or water balloons. I haven't had a good water balloon fight and wet T-shirt fight in a lonnnng time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> True....and/or water balloons. I haven't had a good water balloon fight and wet T-shirt fight in a lonnnng time.



Quack will be along soon to join in on that conversation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

miguel cervantes said:


> we've had many a rendezvous over the years where narie a firearm was shot. It isn't a pre-requisite.



10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Tryin to wake Jag and get him moving for some help.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey yous guys!!

HDM,  nice "aviator"


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey Nancy!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey yous guys!!
> 
> HDM,  nice "aviator"



He's cute aint he.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mid-mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gal friend!


 howudoin?


Jeff C. said:


> True....and/or water balloons. I haven't had a good water balloon fight and wet T-shirt fight in a lonnnng time.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack will be along soon to join in on that conversation.


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey yous guys!!
> 
> HDM,  nice "aviator"


 LeRoooy!!


hdm03 said:


> Hey Nancy!!!


I have to say, that "aviator" suits you very well........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid-mornin


Hiya sista!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dragging today....at some point I've got to get on the lawnmower with a cart and a rake, getting up debris then mowing.
> 
> Has me second guessing buying the old home place and 9 acres at my age.
> 
> ...



It's a trick...don't do it 
I sometimes miss our old place up in the mountains, but I sure don't miss the upkeep or cost associated with.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've had many a rendezvous over the years where narie a firearm was shot. It isn't a pre-requisite.



We have shot an arrow or two though....and shot alot of bull too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2016)

Hay there folks 

Clouds moved in might make it to too two 2  the low 70s today spittin a little rain. Much nicer day then yesterday 

jeff wet tee shirts are nice depending on who's wearing them   just sayin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> We have shot an arrow or two though....and _*shot alot of bull too*_


 That's the truth!


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin!


 hey you.............


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay there folks
> 
> Clouds moved in might make it to too two 2  the low 70s today spittin a little rain. Much nicer day then yesterday
> 
> jeff wet tee shirts are nice depending on who's wearing them   just sayin


homotree sez he's the sexiest one of all.............. we don't know for sure though, he won't come out........... uuuhhh, he, ummm, he stays hid.............


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> We have shot an arrow or two though....and shot alot of bull too



I have never shot any bull at a gitagether.........hope this helps


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> he won't come out........... uuuhhh, he, ummm, he stays hid.............



In the duck blind ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2016)

Da boy has had a hunered an two fever for the past tew days... I took him to da docta and he test positive for da influenza... ? In July? Da Gubment been dumping chemicals on us again er what?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> I have never shot any bull at a gitagether.........hope this helps


No, not you.......... never you............. 


Nugefan said:


> In the duck blind ???


 I'm not sure where............ 


blood on the ground said:


> Da boy has had a hunered an two fever for the past tew days... I took him to da docta and he test positive for da influenza... ? In July? Da Gubment been dumping chemicals on us again er what?


 bless his heart................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Da boy has had a hunered an two fever for the past tew days... I took him to da docta and he test positive for da influenza... ? In July? Da Gubment been dumping chemicals on us again er what?



Dang. That's gotta be tuff this time of year. I'm sorry. Tell him I hope he feels betta REAL soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> It's a trick...don't do it
> I sometimes miss our old place up in the mountains, but I sure don't miss the upkeep or cost associated with.



Yessir that was the problem, I was afraid I'd be kicking myself one way or another whether I bought it or not. Not looking forward to the upkeep.



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay there folks
> 
> Clouds moved in might make it to too two 2  the low 70s today spittin a little rain. Much nicer day then yesterday
> 
> jeff wet tee shirts are nice depending on who's wearing them   just sayin



Come to think of it probably should wait til Fall. 



Hornet22 said:


> I have never shot any bull at a gitagether.........hope this helps



This is true, you are totally sober and serious the entire time. 



blood on the ground said:


> Da boy has had a hunered an two fever for the past tew days... I took him to da docta and he test positive for da influenza... ? In July? Da Gubment been dumping chemicals on us again er what?



Dang, that is weird to have that this time of year. Hope it gets well soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What'd you do this time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

DeltaHalo said:


> We have shot an arrow or two though....and shot alot of bull too



Those were the good ol' days. Wish we could re-create them.

On a side note, it's too stinkin hawt outside taday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)

I really despise dealing with lying salesman...


"Oh yessir Mr. Smith, this is the best drive out price.."


Me, "No it's not.."


Them, a day later knock off another $2k.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bout cannonball time. Ya'll have a good one.
Maybe we won't get stuck in the pool house this evening. Had a huge storm yesterday. 2 1/2 inches in a very short time. Rain blowin sideways. The boy opened the back door and just laughed and laughed at us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really despise dealing with lying salesman...
> 
> 
> "Oh yessir Mr. Smith, this is the best drive out price.."
> ...


Give him another week. The price will get real good. Always by on the last day of the month, that's when Sales Managers put a bonus out there for the most sold and incentives on certain vehicles. The only day better than that is any day in the last week of December.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)

Gonna slap some folks around tomorrow . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't think I can stand dis heat no mo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't think I can stand dis heat no mo.






Hawt Sauce don't care 'bout no heat !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hawt Sauce don't care 'bout no heat !!!



I was fine til my eyeballs started sweating.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thanks chief



yw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)

Gonna grill some ribs, n' cheekun...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2016)

Crap...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That's the truth!
> 
> hey you.............
> 
> homotree sez he's the sexiest one of all.............. we don't know for sure though, he won't come out........... uuuhhh, he, ummm, he stays hid.............




I think he's in the closet but I could be wrong???

Rainin like a cow and a flat rock (ya know what I meen) and thunder boomers but so far no lightning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was fine til my eyeballs started sweating.



My shadow was sweating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My shadow was sweating.



Mine quit following me and went inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think he's in the closet but I could be wrong???
> 
> Rainin like a cow and a flat rock (ya know what I meen) and thunder boomers but so far no lightning



Keep them fires away, Mike.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My shadow was sweating.





Jeff C. said:


> Mine quit following me and went inside.



That's funny right there.
We got 19K worth of water AC here. Come own ova.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's funny right there.
> We got 19K worth of water AC here. Come own ova.



I woulda coulda shoulda.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning drivelers from ova here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2016)

Does the clock seem even more off now?  Did homo3 try to fix it again?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really despise dealing with lying salesman...
> 
> 
> "Oh yessir Mr. Smith, this is the best drive out price.."
> ...


Talk to Woody Folsom in Baxley, William Mizell in Waynesboro........They both deal in volume, and don't mess around


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> High 70's with rain tomorrow, then high 80's the next day.
> You do know they have mosquito's as big as c-17's up there, right?


Yeah I've been getting flash flood warnings on my phone the last part of today for this area.......I'm hoping the derby can get ran, and over Saturday so it doesn't have to run over to Sunday.............Run over to Sunday will cut into the drive time home!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning drivelers from ova here



Mornin gobblein from over here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2016)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and Jeffro.  I just want to know just who let Gobblin out of the bag and deposited him in Scotland anyway !!!??????????  You just can't hide that money !!!  

Jeffro, the word on the street is that you have been working way to hard lately in all of this heat and "we thinks" that you should slow down a bunch because we want to make sure that you will be "present and accounted for" at the next GON gathering.  You've been more active than Al Sharpton after he ate a whole box of EXLAX of which he thought was a box of chocolate candy.  

I thought that I would slow down enough to wave while driving by this morning as I need to go to the country for the first time in close to a month now.  I surely wish that the temperature was about 50 degrees cooler too.

I think that it is too hot for the rest of the sleepy drivelers to get up and go outside this morning.  I even heard that it was so hot that Moonbro has been catching "fried catfish" out of the lake recently too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin and Jeffro.  I just want to know just who let Gobblin out of the bag and deposited him in Scotland anyway !!!??????????  You just can't hide that money !!!
> 
> Jeffro, the word on the street is that you have been working way to hard lately in all of this heat and "we thinks" that you should slow down a bunch because we want to make sure that you will be "present and accounted for" at the next GON gathering.  You've been more active than Al Sharpton after he ate a whole box of EXLAX of which he thought was a box of chocolate candy.
> 
> ...




Mornin EE. 
Yessir I've been busy, just wish it had been in the Fall rather than this stifling heat of Summer.



Moonbro might be going to catch some of those fried squeakers this mornin.

Coffeebro ain't got no coffee pot in Scotland. Reckon he's sippin tea with the Queen?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Good morning, it's 6:30 am, I'm on vacation, what am I doing up ??? 



Oh yeah I forgot, I'm going to look at trucks . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Mornin knuckle draggers ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like the forum clock is a little off today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Mernin Driverlerbro's. I'm draggin this moanin. Might have to hook up an IV bag for my caffeine fix today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

I dun runned everybody awf


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Mernin amigo


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it October yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Pulled pork tacos.... Tasty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin amigo





blood on the ground said:


> Pulled pork tacos.... Tasty



Mernin Bandedbro. That looks mighty tasty!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bandedbro. That looks mighty tasty!!



It was good, topped it with a honey mustard coleslaw... Sounds nasty but it was really good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Mornin boyys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It was good, topped it with a honey mustard coleslaw... Sounds nasty but it was really good!


Sounds like a good dinnerfast.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin boyys



Mernin Jeffbro. How many heart attack projects you got slated for the day?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Morning bro's. Sure nuff draggin this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning bro's. Sure nuff draggin this morning!



Maybe we should all get together at Jeffro's today and give him moral support.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a good dinnerfast.
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin Jeffbro. How many heart attack projects you got slated for the day?




 

Just one, I've just got to finish up cleaning up the back yard at the old home place this morning. Got all the front and sides done yesterday. Might spray some more herbicide late this afternoon also. 

Those stinkin Callery pears have colonized in several areas of the pasture on the far side of the property.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Wouldn't take nuttin for my yard knee grows . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just one, I've just got to finish up cleaning up the back yard at the old home place this morning. Got all the front and sides done yesterday. Might spray some more herbicide late this afternoon also.
> 
> Those stinkin Callery pears have colonized in several areas of the pasture on the far side of the property.


I'd spray first thing this mornin then get to cleanin up the back yard. Plants drink it up when sprayed early.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't take nuttin for my yard knee grows . .


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 23, 2016)

You still coming this way tomorrow Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't take nuttin for my yard knee grows . .



Can't afford to pay what they would charge here to manicure approximately 4 acres of turf on two houses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Let us know when your lips start tingling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd spray first thing this mornin then get to cleanin up the back yard. Plants drink it up when sprayed early.
> 
> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?



Yessir I agree, but ran out of brush killer. Might not be a bad idea to just go get some @ HD this mornin first though. It's mighty wet with dew up there in the back yard anyway.


----------



## cramer (Jul 23, 2016)

Morning BOG, MP, Chief, Quack, MC , EE & G

Had to make my own coffee today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir I agree, but ran out of brush killer. Might not be a bad idea to just go get some @ HD this mornin first though. It's mighty wet with dew up there in the back yard anyway.



I've got to do the same thing. I'm slap out of everything. 

Too many cocktails for the plants. Dang coffee weed is about to take me over just in the last week. 

Mernin Cramer. Sorry bout the coffee. Gobble's been slackin lately.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You still coming this way tomorrow Quackbro?





Far as I know Joebro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let us know when your lips start tingling.





They already are just thinkin about it.



cramer said:


> Morning BOG, MP, Chief, Quack, MC , EE & G
> 
> Had to make my own coffee today



Mornin cramer. Not only that, my coffee sucked this mornin, I forgot to hit the strong brew button.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Chiefbro ='s tingly lipzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

I really, REALLY don't wanna drive 120 miles to get lied to and rapped by a salesman...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Quackbro, this is just my yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro ='s tingly lipzzzzz



and chapped hiney from all these chores lately.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, this is just my yard.






Goot LAWWWWWWD !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, this is just my yard.





Plant it in pine trees, or sumpin !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Dang Jeff! That's a lot of grass to mow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, REALLY don't wanna drive 120 miles to get lied to and rapped by a salesman...



"Rapped"????

You be wearin a flat bill now? 

Get yo swagger on Quackbro.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff sho loves grass


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot LAWWWWWWD !!!





Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff! That's a lot of grass to mow!



Double it, that isn't including the old home place with about the same, but with a lot more obstacles. The big trees make a mess constantly even without a breeze. A good tstorm will trash it.

Wouldn't be that big of a chore if I was just doing mine, but I've been doing both for 15 years, plus bush hogging another 7 acres with trees, terraces, ditches, a small pond, road frontage, growed up fence lines and tree lines, etc.

Might not sound like it, but I actually enjoy it. Just getting too old and too hot in the Summer months.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff sho loves grass



Don't worry, I'll hate it by the time August gets here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry, I'll hate it by the time August gets here.



You going to be weed free by then?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You going to be weed free by then?



They start going to seed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Already raked a bunch of piles of sticks and limbs up for Jag, still waiting on him, but he's finally up and eating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Holler later. blood have a good day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later. blood have a good day!



You too bro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2016)

Yall know how much I hate doing this to ya but a couple of Muleys this morning 

I got a few more but I'll put them on a post of their own,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Dang it Mike! Great pics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2016)

Good goobly woobly it's hot out there. Ain't a dry thread of fabric on my fat old body.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They already are just thinkin about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin cramer. Not only that, my coffee sucked this mornin, I forgot to hit the strong brew button.



Amateurs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

Set foot on The Old Course today.  Going to actually walk the 1st, road hole and the 18th tomorrow.  The don't play golf on Sunday here so the course is actually a town park.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

Quack don't put up with the lies walk out they will call you back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Set foot on The Old Course today.  Going to actually walk the 1st, road hole and the 18th tomorrow.  The don't play golf on Sunday here so the course is actually a town park.





Too cool !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Quack find a truck?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

A good friend of mine ask me to be his son's Godfather several years ago... 
I gave him his first set of camouflage for a birthday present today! Little by little ..he will be ready for the woods!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack find a truck?



He needs to buy a truck not just find one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> A good friend of mine ask me to be his son's Godfather several years ago...
> I gave him his first set of camouflage for a birthday present today! Little by little ..he will be ready for the woods!!



Great godfather blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He needs to buy a truck not just find one.



Going to be his last truck, search long and hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> A good friend of mine ask me to be his son's Godfather several years ago...
> I gave him his first set of camouflage for a birthday present today! Little by little ..he will be ready for the woods!!



WTG, bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be his last truck, search long and hard.



I'll say.  If he puts it off much longer dmv will stop issuing licenses.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Jeff, Quackbro and Blood. That's good stuff Blood, his smile says it all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> A good friend of mine ask me to be his son's Godfather several years ago...
> I gave him his first set of camouflage for a birthday present today! Little by little ..he will be ready for the woods!!





Beautiful wife and family Bro !!




I WILL NOT say another word about a truck on this flippin thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks ... My job in this crazy world is to take kids hunting and fishing... That's all I care about....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks ... My job in this crazy world is to take kids hunting and fishing... That's all I care about....






You're doing a awesome job brother !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah C'mon.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2016)

Morning in Scotland


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Headed to the lake this morning. So many fish, so little time.


----------



## cramer (Jul 24, 2016)

Morning Moon & Gobble
uh - thanks for nuttin G
Waiting on Chief to wake up and fix the coffee
I hope it don't take us out - he found some chicory in all his weeds, just can't remember if he sprayed them or not.

It's on you G,  if'n we croak


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning in Scotland



Mornin gobblein, what's for lunch?



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Headed to the lake this morning. So many fish, so little time.



Mornin Squealerbro, stack'em up.




cramer said:


> Morning Moon & Gobble
> uh - thanks for nuttin G
> Waiting on Chief to wake up and fix the coffee
> I hope it don't take us out - he found some chicory in all his weeds, just can't remember if he sprayed them or not.
> ...




 

Mornin Cramer, I pushed the strong brew button today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2016)

Mernin kids.... The eggs is about to sizzle!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2016)

Mornin y'all. 




Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, this is just my yard.


That sure is purty but that's a lot of grass to mow. 



blood on the ground said:


> A good friend of mine ask me to be his son's Godfather several years ago...
> I gave him his first set of camouflage for a birthday present today! Little by little ..he will be ready for the woods!!


Awww...that's awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids.... The eggs is about to sizzle!



Mornin, 3 ova ez wit bacon, toast, has browns-scattered, smothered, and peppered, fresh cantaloupe, glass of freezing cold milk.....and a cup of scalding hot coffee, please. TYVM!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks ... My job in this crazy world is to take kids hunting and fishing... That's all I care about....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Miz Crickett,

Yes it is, considering that's only half of it that's mowed with lawnmower. The old home place is about the same. 

Over both yards, Jag and I got up about 4 truckloads of debris that the last storm we got here put on the ground from all the big trees in both yards.

I've got 5 very large pecans(one is huge)in my yard alone, with a good stand of pines along the road frontage. The home place has 4 large pecans and two huge oaks, also a large stand of big pines along the driveway.

The debris is the work. It's still takes about 8 hours to mow both yards from start to finish on a 48" zt mower running wide open and that's if there's miracously absolutely nothing on the ground in your path. 

In the 15 years I've been here mowing it, I've only been able to do that once, but I love this place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Think I'll go mow some grass.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2016)

Getting my daily serving of vegetables


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

Think(pretty positive) the boy got a job.  
3 more months and he woulda been on permanent disability. That aint how we roll. 
He is very excited to get back to work. So much for all that medical schooling we paid for. 
Hey. A jobs a job.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting my daily serving of vegetables



That's a thing of beauty right there. Just wish I liked tomato juice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

Great news Mandy !!


Afternoon bro's !!!



Guess what ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great news Mandy !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon bro's !!!
> ...



No truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No truck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Par for the course.
The boy and future wife went to Chattanooga this weekend. I hope they aint getting secretly married naw. Just celebrating the job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

A'ight, all the sticks, limbs, and debris is picked up and ready to burn after we get some rain (except for some Jag and I pruned today). Both homes are mowed and lookin pretty good other than drying up.

I'll quit wah wah wah'n bout cuttin' grass and pickin' up sticks and debris  around here..........................
































until next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting my daily serving of vegetables



Breakfast of Champions, blood.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think(pretty positive) the boy got a job.
> 3 more months and he woulda been on permanent disability. That aint how we roll.
> He is very excited to get back to work. So much for all that medical schooling we paid for.
> Hey. A jobs a job.



Good news for Cody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, all the sticks, limbs, and debris is picked up and ready to burn after we get some rain (except for some Jag and I pruned today). Both homes are mowed and lookin pretty good other than drying up.
> 
> I'll quit wah wah wah'n bout cuttin' grass and pickin' up sticks and debris  around here..........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey bro, did I ever tell you how much I'm beginning to despise cutting grass. 

Well you see, it all started back when..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Got some errands to run then come home and play in the sprinklers, starting to dry up here again. Haven't had any rain since a couple littl showers after that storm.

Sometimes I wish I had a pool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey bro, did I ever tell you how much I'm beginning to despise cutting grass.
> 
> Well you see, it all started back when..............






  Me and my big mouf . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

Kang Big Mouf !!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go mow some grass.



I came home from church & the kids' daddy was here cutting my grass. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think(pretty positive) the boy got a job.
> 3 more months and he woulda been on permanent disability. That aint how we roll.
> He is very excited to get back to work. So much for all that medical schooling we paid for.
> Hey. A jobs a job.



That's awesome! WTG Cody! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Great news Mandy !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon bro's !!!
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No truck





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Big Mouf !!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I came home from church & the kids' daddy was here cutting my grass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! WTG Cody!



I reckon that's a good thing, Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

I just stumped my toe getting out of the pool. First time I've stumped my toe since I was a youngen. It hurts, but it brings back some good memories.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

This here is for my Coon butt brother. Jeffro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Evening Jeff, Quackbro, Mrs. H and Crickett. That is great news for Cody! Never heard from you Quackbro. I like the way you roll Blood!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Pretty good day.*

Hit em early this morning, put it on the trailer at1:00. Nice mess for the classic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, what's for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a ham and cheddar toastie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2016)

Vaca here is half GON

By this time next week it will be coffee as usual


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sounds like you are having a good time Gobble. Safe travels brother.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2016)

Just by chance laid eyes on the Queen and the new PM Mays.

Was visiting the Queen's summer home of Balarol when they arrived and they drove past where I was standing.  No big parade of black cars like our prez commands, just two cars.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just by chance laid eyes on the Queen and the new PM Mays.
> 
> Was visiting the Queen's summer home of Balarol when they arrived and they drove past where I was standing.  No big parade of black cars like our prez commands, just two cars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just stumped my toe getting out of the pool. First time I've stumped my toe since I was a youngen. It hurts, but it brings back some good memories.



LOL......I doubt if stumping my big toe would brang back good memories, but I'm seriously tryin to imagine one without doing it.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> This here is for my Coon butt brother. Jeffro.



Them there look native American with a pinch of coontail.   

Still got my coonbutt button you gave me. i see it everyday when I walk into my closet.  





Moonpie1 said:


> Hit em early this morning, put it on the trailer at1:00. Nice mess for the classic.



Evenin Moon aka Squealerbro, knew you'd stack'em up. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I had a ham and cheddar toastie



Dang if they ain't got gobblebro speakin Scotty already.

Sounds like a nice trip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just stumped my toe getting out of the pool. First time I've stumped my toe since I was a youngen. It hurts, but it brings back some good memories.



Excuse the non pedicure feet, I'm not a girly girl, but I thought I just stumped my toe, that forth one is getting blacker and blacker..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2016)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> excuse the non pedicure feet, i'm not a girly girl, but i thought i just stumped my toe, that forth one is getting blacker and blacker.. Facepalm:



ouch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dang Mandy. That makes my digits hurt! I would have probably said some very inappropriate words!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2016)

Time to make the doenuts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

Haven't seen a doenut here but they are big on pastries at b'fast


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2016)

Mernin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy MOANDAY to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy headed drivelers.

I read back a little this morning and I see that our friend Mrs H has a real....DESOTO.  Yep, she has one heck of a "dee sore toe" for sure.  I wish that I hadn't seen that photo because it made me hurt just looking at it.

I also realized that Gobblin is typing in a "British accent" as well.  I surely do miss his morning coffee too.

OH, Did Quack really buy a new truck?????   Interesting minds want to know!!!!!!


AND before I forget....BLOOD, you are such a super person as I read back and I surely see what a fine gentlemen that you are for your love for making sure that kids have a wonderful time in the outdoors.  KUDOS to you, my friend. 

I also heard that much cooler weather is on the way BUT it might be next February before it arrives!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy MOANDAY to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy headed drivelers.
> 
> I read back a little this morning and I see that our friend Mrs H has a real....DESOTO.  Yep, she has one heck of a "dee sore toe" for sure.  I wish that I hadn't seen that photo because it made me hurt just looking at it.
> 
> ...



Thanks EE... have a great day brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Morning EE, Blood, and Gobble. Lawnmower man should be along shortly. Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Mernin boys.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2016)

drunkbro just used a 3/8 drain pipe as a step ladder ... flooded most of the maint shop....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> drunkbro just used a 3/8 drain pipe as a step ladder ... flooded most of the maint shop....



Smack him in da back of da head with a pipe wrench.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Moanin gobbleinscotland, bloodywaterontheground(bwog), Squealerbro, EEforecaster, and Amigobro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin gobbleinscotland, bloodywaterontheground(bwog), Squealerbro, EEforecaster, and Amigobro.



Mernin Jeffro. Got some more glyphosate yesterday, but not feelin motivated to spray this moanin. Too many other things to do before a 1:30 appt in da city.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Morning Miggy. You can't fix stoopid Blood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffro. Got some more glyphosate yesterday, but not feelin motivated to spray this moanin. Too many other things to do before a 1:30 appt in da city.



I've got some glyphosate, just no brush killer. Probably get some today, I've got to go to a bix box for some other stuff  today.

I've got an old tin 2 car garage with no doors that I'm going to build some swinging barn type doors on project.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. You can't fix stoopid Blood!!!



You got that right!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got some glyphosate, just no brush killer. Probably get some today, I've got to go to a bix box for some other stuff  today.
> 
> I've got an old tin 2 car garage with no doors that I'm going to build some swinging barn type doors on project.



They have Crossbow at the HD. 2-4-D and TriChor. It'll kill da foo outta anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

I reckon I'll replace my cordless drill and circular saw that was stolen out of my garage when they got Jag's mower and my weedeater/blower too. They didn't get my edger attachment and my sawzall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have Crossbow at the HD. 2-4-D and TriChor. It'll kill da foo outta anything.



I'll get some of that then, I found out wisteria is pretty tough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll replace my cordless drill and circular saw that was stolen out of my garage when they got Jag's mower and my weedeater/blower too. They didn't get my edger attachment and my sawzall






Jeff C. said:


> I'll get some of that then, I found out wisteria is pretty tough.



Yeah, Wisteria and Kudzu grow so fast that if you aren't careful, when you spray it, it'll spit the chemicals back out at you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, Wisteria and Kudzu grow so fast that if you aren't careful, when you spray it, it'll spit the chemicals back out at you.





I sprayed all that herbicide and haven't had any rain since either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I sprayed all that herbicide and haven't had any rain since either.



That's ok, it'll kick in hard when we do get some rain. Fingers crossed for Jeffro to get a shower this afternoon. Uhhhh,,,,,,,,,his landscape,,,,,,,,,not him,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,unless he needs one too.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll replace my cordless drill and circular saw that was stolen out of my garage when they got Jag's mower and my weedeater/blower too. They didn't get my edger attachment and my sawzall


Dang Chief!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, Wisteria and Kudzu grow so fast that if you aren't careful, when you spray it, it'll spit the chemicals back out at you.


  

Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

No rain in a long time here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok, it'll kick in hard when we do get some rain. Fingers crossed for Jeffro to get a shower this afternoon. Uhhhh,,,,,,,,,his landscape,,,,,,,,,not him,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,unless he needs one too.........



Speakin of water, have you noticed your water bill recently with the "Tier" level rates? 

I had a $210.00 water bill from 5/23-6/23. 



Keebs said:


> Dang Chief!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin!



Mernin gal friend, it's been a while since they got that stuff, but still chaps me everytime I think about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> No rain in a long time here.



No Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Sausage/egg/cheese mcmuffin and a piece of cake.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2016)

Mornin.

Just got my computer up and running. Why is it that when the I.T. person comes to visit everything goes haywire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Just got my computer up and running. Why is it that when the I.T. person comes to visit everything goes haywire.



Job security.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of water, have you noticed your water bill recently with the "Tier" level rates?
> 
> I had a $210.00 water bill from 5/23-6/23.


Haven't noticed that yet here in Walton County


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Just got my computer up and running. Why is it that when the I.T. person comes to visit everything goes haywire.





Jeff C. said:


> Job security.



^^^Yep^^^

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> No rain in a long time here.


 here either............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin gal friend, it's been a while since they got that stuff, but still chaps me everytime I think about it.


I know what ya mean............ I got hit twice within a 6 month period, I was paranoid for a long, long time!


Jeff C. said:


> No Mud?


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Just got my computer up and running. Why is it that when the I.T. person comes to visit everything goes haywire.


 Hey sista!.................. or the "problem" you were having won't show up when they arrive........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't noticed that yet here in Walton County
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check this out:

The Clayton County Water Authority (CCWA) has a tiered conservation base rate structure. This tiered rate structure is mandated by the Metropolitan North Georgia Water Planning District and the Georgia Environmental Protection Division to encourage smart water usage and help protect our local water resources.

Single Family Residential Water Rates:
Base Rate: $10.05


Monthly Use	Usage Rate per Thousand Gallons​1,000 to 3,000 gallons	$2.37​4,000 to 7,000 gallons	$5.68​8,000 to 20,000 gallons	$7.03​More than 20,000 gallons	$8.44​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

No Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Dirt?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dirt + Rain= Mud?


Yes, that is correct!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

crap


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ever had one of those days that you can't get answers from anybody BUT you have 3 different customers wanting an answer today on fairly large projects !!!!   People won't answer their phones or return any messages either.



Heck, I think that I might have  a "liquid lunch" today instead.  Well on second thought, maybe not because I have a meeting at the hospital at 11:30 AM today that I have to attend since I missed the last one while in Texas.  It is in the E.R. Dept so I guess that I will feel right at home there.  Well, I do get a free lunch from Honey Baked Ham during the meeting though.   

I surely hope that nobody gets in my way on the street today because I might just run over them as I am NOT in a very good mood at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Yes, that is correct!



And lower water bills.  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ever had one of those days that you can't get answers from anybody BUT you have 3 different customers wanting an answer today on fairly large projects !!!!   People won't answer their phones or return any messages either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask Mud/dirt if you can borry his truck.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ever had one of those days that you can't get answers from anybody BUT you have 3 different customers wanting an answer today on fairly large projects !!!!   People won't answer their phones or return any messages either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go back to bed & try again.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2016)

My toe is 30 shades of BLACK. H22 said I had toe jam.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

Toe jam, i havnt heard that in forever.lol


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My toe is 30 shades of BLACK. H22 said I had toe jam.


 Ouch..................... tell H22 I said  on him!


mudracing101 said:


> Toe jam, i havnt heard that in forever.lol


you don't have young'uns around anymore, that's why...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2016)

Headed to Macon to see my Mom, hopefully see Moonbro and look at a truck.


Good day all..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Macon to see my Mom, hopefully see Moonbro and _*look*_ at a truck.
> 
> 
> Good day all..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Macon to see my Mom, hopefully see Moonbro and look at a truck.
> 
> 
> Good day all..



I am with keebs on this one.  Look?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

Supper time in Scotland any idears?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Supper time in Scotland any idears?



Not a clue.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not a clue.



It will not be haggis!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will not be haggis!


 I heard if you pinch your nose while eating haggis, it isn't so bad............ let me know how that works for ya.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm lost, i had corndogs and tater tots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm lost, i had corndogs and tater tots.



Me too Mud. I had buttermilk biskit made wiff lard and some country ham wiff red eye gravy. Wiff MUSTARD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I heard if you pinch your nose while eating haggis, it isn't so bad............ let me know how that works for ya.......



I've had it twice--once it was very good the other had the texture of meatloaf but was covered with gravy.  Wasn't bad but not has the UGA tour guide said not the best example.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Mud. I had buttermilk biskit made wiff lard and some country ham wiff red eye gravy. Wiff MUSTARD!



yum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2016)

Mud got a new truck before Quack. And they HAD TO BUILD IT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My toe is 30 shades of BLACK. H22 said I had toe jam.



Then there's a smidge of pnurple in there somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've had it twice--once it was very good the other had the texture of meatloaf but was covered with gravy.  Wasn't bad but not has the UGA tour guide said not the best example.


 I just read about it in a romance novel........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud got a new truck before Quack. And they HAD TO BUILD IT.


 that's true!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Went to HD and spent too much $$$. 

I have to say this little jewel is worth it's weight in gold for unclogging a sink full of hair(MizT's) 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Drain-Wea...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

Took me longer to open the package and get it out than it did to unclog her sink full of hair down to the s trap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I just read about it in a romance novel...........
> 
> that's true!!



It is really sheep hot dogs--organ meats--cooked in the stomach






Sounds good doesn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is really sheep hot dogs--organ meats--cooked in the stomach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder they call it 'haggis' = meat pudding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is really sheep hot dogs--organ meats--cooked in the stomach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nasty stuff.

Dawgone it's hot out der.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is really sheep hot dogs--organ meats--cooked in the stomach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll pass............... I always thought it was made with fish???

Later folks, it's "Tiny Terror" Night at Dulieville.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Go back to bed & try again.........




I would have loved to gone back to bed for another 4 hours or so this morning.  





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My toe is 30 shades of BLACK. H22 said I had toe jam.



Well that is much better than"50 shades of Grey" !!!!!!!    Don't ask me how I know!!!!!  






Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Macon to see my Mom, hopefully see Moonbro and look at a truck.
> 
> 
> Good day all..



Quack headed to Macon to buy a pick-up load of catfish squealers from Moonbro this afternoon !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

Quack must still be haggling over the price.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Who you callin young?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2016)

Dropped my wife off at my 92yr old Mom's condo to do her hair, left and went and "LOOKED" at some over priced trucks.


Swang by Moonbro's house, got to see his beautiful wife, and brought home a cooler full of bass filets and squealers !!!


Good folks right there !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dropped my wife off at my 92yr old Mom's condo to do her hair, left and went and "LOOKED" at some over priced trucks.
> 
> 
> Swang by Moonbro's house, got to see his beautiful wife, and brought home a cooler full of bass filets and squealers !!!
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good to see you and Mz Dawn. You and I have definitely out punted our coverage!!! Thank you for the mopping sauce and the spices. Hope you get some use out of the breader bowl. We use ours on a regular basis. You got to post some pics of the fish when you cook em up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2016)

More sheep in Scotland than people.  In the highlands now past two ski resorts yesterday.  Going to the coast along the north shore today.  Long drive from here but have to see it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2016)

Werkin my booty off tonight....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning folks. Drunkbro tear something else up Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning folks. Drunkbro tear something else up Blood?



No not tonight... Just normal breakdowns!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin (in another world of sorts) and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I'm thinking that Gobblin may never be the same after this trip and we may not be able to understand him with his new British accent.

Blood, I am glad that Drunkbro didn't tear anything up during the night too.

I slept an extra 90 minutes this morning BUT I still feel tired and sleepy for some reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, moon, EE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Mernin boys


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2016)

Found this one about a mile from the house this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Found this one about a mile from the house this morning



Dang. Would have been a nice one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang. Would have been a nice one.



Yep, I hate that!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> More sheep in Scotland than people.  In the highlands now past two ski resorts yesterday.  Going to the coast along the north shore today.  Long drive from here but have to see it.


 and where might the pictures be???


blood on the ground said:


> Found this one about a mile from the house this morning


 dang.............. that first pic looks like he is saying "Dude, really?"

Mornin Folks, was a pretty good night/mornin with the Tiny Terror, now on to the fun stuff........... ya know, that 4 letter word......w.o.r.k.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and where might the pictures be???



Good question.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning Jeff, EE, Gobble,Miggy and Keebs. Dang Blood! Such a waste!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good question.


thank you......... I try............ 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, EE, Gobble,Miggy and Keebs. Dang Blood! Such a waste!


Hiya Moon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, EE, Gobble,Miggy and Keebs. Dang Blood! Such a waste!



Mornin Moon. I hear the cicadas at it already this morning. That's a bad sign for how hot it's gonna be.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Moon. I hear the cicadas at it already this morning. That's a bad sign for how hot it's gonna be.


I was watching a show this weekend where folks were looking to rent an island for the week........... there was some more kinda racket going on & the girl asked what it was, the realtor said it was a beetle on the island, that closer to dark it would quieten off............ way worse than our cicadas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Moon. I hear the cicadas at it already this morning. That's a bad sign for how hot it's gonna be.



I got me some Crossbow, Amigo. Fixin to go practice my shooting skills on some wisteria , callery saplings, and other assorted undesirables. 



Keebs said:


> I was watching a show this weekend where folks were looking to rent an island for the week........... there was some more kinda racket going on & the girl asked what it was, the realtor said it was a beetle on the island, that closer to dark it would quieten off............ way worse than our cicadas!



I think I caught a glimpse of that, but missed the part about the beetle. I was just passing thru and stopped for a minute or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I got me some Crossbow, Amigo. Fixin to go practice my shooting skills on some wisteria , callery saplings, and other assorted undesirables.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Blonde joke for the day: 

A blonde lady motorist was about two hours from San Diego when she was flagged down by a man whose truck had broken down......

The man walked up to the car and asked, "Are you going to San Diego?"

"Sure," answered the blonde, "do you need a lift?"

"Not for me. I'll be spending the next three hours fixing my truck. My problem is I've got two chimpanzees in the back that have to be taken to the San Diego Zoo. They're a bit stressed already so I don't want to keep them on the road all day. Could you possibly take them to the zoo for me I'll give you $200 for your trouble?

"I'd be happy to," said the blonde.

So the two chimpanzees were ushered into the back seat of the blonde's car and carefully strapped into their seat belts, and off they went.

Five hours later, the truck driver was driving through the heart of San Diego when suddenly he was horrified! There was the blonde walking down the street, holding hands with the two chimps, much to the amusement of a big crowd. With a screech of brakes he pulled off the road and ran over to the blonde.

"What are you doing here?" he demanded, "I gave you $200 to take these chimpanzees to the zoo!"

"Yes, I know you did," said the blonde. "But we had money left over so now we're going to Sea World."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blonde joke for the day:
> 
> A blonde lady motorist was about two hours from San Diego when she was flagged down by a man whose truck had broken down......
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



How did I know you would  that?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How did I know you would  that?


You know him so well.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> You know him so well.............



Grumpy ol messican


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Got a bunch sprayed. Sweatin' like liberal democrat at a Trump rally.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2016)

Almost lunch!

Hey y'all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Grumpy ol messican





Jeff C. said:


> Got a bunch sprayed. Sweatin' like liberal democrat at a Trump rally.


shoot, they don't sweat it, theyz above us, remember?


mudracing101 said:


> Almost lunch!
> 
> Hey y'all


 Hey you!

Baked Lemon-Pepper Cheekun, snap beans & new taters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Last day of vacation . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation . .


and no new truck, huh?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2016)

Howdy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and no new truck, huh?











kmckinnie said:


> Howdy.





Afternoon Kmac!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and no new truck, huh?



 I was gonna say, and no truck to show for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and no new truck, huh?



What????

Man, what a slacker that boy is. He needs a new tag under his screen name.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Howdy.


howudoin?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Kmac!!


whaaa???????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna say, and no truck to show for it.


    


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What????
> 
> Man, what a slacker that boy is. He needs a new tag under his screen name.


 I agree............. can ya make it happen????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What????
> 
> Man, what a slacker that boy is. He needs a new tag under his screen name.





"truckless.."



Although I did buy a Ranger the other day..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "truckless.."
> 
> 
> 
> Although I did buy a Ranger the other day..



Polaris or Ford?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost lunch!
> 
> Hey y'all





Keebs said:


> shoot, they don't sweat it, theyz above us, remember?
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> Baked Lemon-Pepper Cheekun, snap beans & new taters!



Too HOT to eat! 



Keebs said:


> and no new truck, huh?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna say, and no truck to show for it.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What????
> 
> Man, what a slacker that boy is. He needs a new tag under his screen name.



I'm not even in the market and I LOOK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "truckless.."
> 
> 
> 
> Although I did buy a Ranger the other day..



Can you fit in it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Polaris or Ford?




It's a Ford, so it really doesn't count . . 






Jeff C. said:


> Too HOT to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you fit in it?





I'm slim and trim Mandy, down to 217.  I did get a extended cab though . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a Ford, so it really doesn't count . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








:gone:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a Ford, so it really doesn't count . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Birtday goat?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Too HOT to eat!


 not when you're in the A/C!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you fit in it?





Jeff C. said:


> Dirt?


^^^^


Jeff C. said:


> Birtday goat?


^^^^

overachiever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> not when you're in the A/C!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't even tryin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Crap...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a Ford, so it really doesn't count . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


217!! Quack Sick, he done got some disease or something worse.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap...



x2


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't even tryin.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

This seems to be a friendly place where nobody messes with you, think mebbe I'll post . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This seems to be a friendly place where nobody messes with you, think mebbe I'll post . . .



   

Nah, go post in da PF, they all be lovey dovey over there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This seems to be a friendly place where nobody messes with you, think mebbe I'll post . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Nah, go post in da PF, they all be lovey dovey over there.


Noooooo, the waterfowl one is MUCH nicer, he needs to start there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Daaaaaaang, it's HAWT outside !!!  Cleaned the Bayou Classic, stooped dog ate all the grease I spilled.  Now she's puking in the yard.  Dawn's gonna gimme hades when she gets home..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Noooooo, the waterfowl one is MUCH nicer, he needs to start there!





WF forum is abuncha wanna be Duck Commanders, I don't look/post over there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

Gonna fry up some bass filets courtesy of my Moonbro !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This seems to be a friendly place where nobody messes with you, think mebbe I'll post . . .



Its all good and G rated in here Quack Bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Its all good and G rated in here Quack Bro!





I'm all about the G bro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2016)

String ?  Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2016)

Long day here but saw some 5000 BC ruins and some other things.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> String ?  Quack





It would be really nice if you could share some pics with yo buds.  


Traveled all over, never been to Scotland.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2016)

Later y'all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Jeff, Quackbro and Keebs and Mud if y'all are still around. Maybe done cut for the hut.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day here but saw some 5000 BC ruins and some other things.


 and still............ no pics!


mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all


hold on, I'm on the way!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble, Jeff, Quackbro and Keebs and Mud if y'all are still around. Maybe done cut for the hut.


Bye!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, it's HAWT outside !!!  Cleaned the Bayou Classic, stooped dog ate all the grease I spilled.  Now she's puking in the yard.  Dawn's gonna gimme hades when she gets home..





Not really funny, but BTDT.   



gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day here but saw some 5000 BC ruins and some other things.







Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble, Jeff, Quackbro and Keebs and Mud if y'all are still around. Maybe done cut for the hut.



Evening Moonbro, I was gonna go spray some herbicide, but it's plumb miserable out there still.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm done outside too Jeff. Just gonna grill some burgers and have a few fries. Sitting in the ac waiting on everything come up to speed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm done outside too Jeff. Just gonna grill some burgers and have a few fries. Sitting in the ac waiting on everything come up to speed.



Field peas, steamed cabbage and some corn bread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Look a there. ^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2016)

The boy got the job.
Starting part time since he hasn't worked in a year. But HEY he's working and he's excited. 
GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got the job.
> Starting part time since he hasn't worked in a year. But HEY he's working and he's excited.
> GOOD NIGHT!


Good Deal!!!.........Glad to hear this!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 26, 2016)

That is great news Mrs. H!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm done outside too Jeff. Just gonna grill some burgers and have a few fries. Sitting in the ac waiting on everything come up to speed.



I couldn't stand it, cooled down a tad with a breeze, so I went out and cut some limbs off some pines that are in my face when I'm on the tractor......finally.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got the job.
> Starting part time since he hasn't worked in a year. But HEY he's working and he's excited.
> GOOD NIGHT!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Deal!!!.........Glad to hear this!!



X2.....he can ease back into working after that ordeal and recovery. 

Mrs H, my daughter went back to work part time also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2016)

Back at it tonight... It's hot up in here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2016)

Glad they found work MsH22 and Chief

Of course Chief now you have more limbs to pick up.

BOG, are you not S thru Th?

We'll it is another morning in Scotland and there will be two more.  I will check to see if I can bring back some of these 55 mornings and a few of the daily rain showers.  I will not be transporting any of the coffee as they do NOT know how to make it here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad they found work MsH22 and Chief
> 
> Of course Chief now you have more limbs to pick up.
> 
> ...



Yes I am


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Merning Blood, Gobble and EE. We get hump day behind us and down hill to the weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning kids!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of the sleeping drivelers.

Dang, It seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago and now it is time to to get my rear in gear to face another challenging day of truth, justice, and the American way !!!!   


It is a crying shame with what happened in the election run-off results yesterday here in Augusta.  We had a female that had held the office of Solicitor and she screwed that office up so bad as it is so far behind in all of the court dealings, nobody knows how to get it straightened out now.   Well even after all of the findings recently that she refused to give any answers about, she still won the election for STATE COURT JUDGESHIP yesterday.  THE REALLY SAD FACT IS THAT ONLY 16.09 PERCENT OF ELIGIBLE VOTERS ACTUALLY VOTED IN THIS RUN-OFF ELECTION !!!!  THE NON-VOTERS NEED THEIR REAR-ENDS KICKED AS THIS WAS A VERY IMPORTANT ELECTION.    Wow what a bunch of blind voters as she won by over 2000 votes.  Yes, just another rendition of voting because the ethnicity of this female.  This same female is the daughter-in law of law of a former mayor that went to prison for several years for accepting bribes.  

Now she has a job for life and she has about as much sense as a typical Hillary supporter.  The really sad fact is that the attorney that ran against her in this election is one of the very few here that had a SQUEAKY CLEAN RECORD during his entire career and during the Primary election, he had garnered more votes than this idget female involved.  

Many Local residents here in Augusta have gone to prison over the years and we need to send lots more of them there as well.   90 percent of the scope of politics is crooked politics that has included a mayor, several sheriffs, local state senator, several local state representatives, and several county/city employees that have also been caught doing all sorts of illegal activities while on the job.  This city/county would make the mafia look more like Sunday morning church services.  

I vote in EVERY election here in Augusta and I'm just letting off some steam just so I can see straight this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2016)

Mornin y'all. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got the job.
> Starting part time since he hasn't worked in a year. But HEY he's working and he's excited.
> GOOD NIGHT!



   


Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't stand it, cooled down a tad with a breeze, so I went out and cut some limbs off some pines that are in my face when I'm on the tractor......finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad they found work MsH22 and Chief
> 
> Of course Chief now you have more limbs to pick up.
> 
> ...



 to the limbs-4 I don't mind picking up. I can't wait to wake up to 55* mornings. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Merning Blood, Gobble and EE. We get hump day behind us and down hill to the weekend.



Mornin moon, blood, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.



Mornin Miz Crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Been a rough couple days around here on the BOG ranch... My dad has been in the horsepital with some heart problems..(pace maker coming soon) and now my wife's dad is in the horsepital also... Dun fell and split his head open!  What next?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> to the limbs-4 I don't mind picking up. I can't wait to wake up to 55* mornings.



Mernin Jefro, Ms. Cricket (aka Trouble) EE, Blood and the rest of the gang that's tricklin in. 

Yep, 55° is gonna feel good. (that's "alt key" 0176 to get that degrees symbol)  Thought you'd wanna know that trick as a "who really gives a rat's hiney" factoid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a rough couple days around here on the BOG ranch... My dad has been in the horsepital with some heart problems..(pace maker coming soon) and now my wife's dad is in the horsepital also... Dun fell and split his head open!  What next?



Dang bro, hate to hear that. Hope they all pull through ok.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning Crickett, Jeff , Miggy and Blood. Hopefully nothing else Blood. Gonna send up some prayers for y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro, hate to hear that. Hope they all pull through ok.


Thanks brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Crickett, Jeff and Blood. Hopefully nothing else Blood. Gonna send up some prayers for y'all.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey , Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Rise and shine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got a good 2 to 3 hour sleep last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll be shot out after lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Birthday boy?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning Mud. That's one bad truck y'all built!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jefro, Ms. Cricket (aka Trouble) EE, Blood and the rest of the gang that's tricklin in.
> 
> Yep, 55° is gonna feel good. (that's "alt key" 0176 to get that degrees symbol)  Thought you'd wanna know that trick as a "who really gives a rat's hiney" factoid.



I'da never fingered that out,Amigo.....appreciate the lil factoid, mornin.



mudracing101 said:


> Hey , Morning



Mornin, how's da family? Tell them Hi from me, Jag, and MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Amigo, we got any rain coming-spray or don't spray?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm running my water bill up as we speak. It usually rains after I do that.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got the job.
> Starting part time since he hasn't worked in a year. But HEY he's working and he's excited.
> GOOD NIGHT!





Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't stand it, cooled down a tad with a breeze, so I went out and cut some limbs off some pines that are in my face when I'm on the tractor......finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> We'll it is another morning in Scotland and there will be two more.  I will check to see if I can bring back some of these 55 mornings and a few of the daily rain showers.  I will not be transporting any of the coffee as they do NOT know how to make it here.


 still waiting on pics............

 Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, we got any rain coming-spray or don't spray?



Nevermind, looked at the Met Shack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. That's one bad truck y'all built!


Thanks moonpie, i'll be glad when it and mine are completely done. Well i guess they are never done.


Jeff C. said:


> I'da never fingered that out,Amigo.....appreciate the lil factoid, mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin, how's da family? Tell them Hi from me, Jag, and MizT.


I will , same here.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm running my water bill up as we speak. It usually rains after I do that.


I have water sprinklers running right now and this after noon i will be hauling water with the ranger, i've lost two plums and a pear so far.
I dont remember when we got a rain.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mrs. V and i are going to go to the lake next weekend. The only weekend she has off between summer classes, work and fall classes beginning. I'm sure we will end the drought then. Atleast the at the lake anyways.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Expect extreme thunder showers and extreme downpours. lol Sound like Bama dont i..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of the sleeping drivelers.
> 
> Dang, It seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago and now it is time to to get my rear in gear to face another challenging day of truth, justice, and the American way !!!!
> 
> ...


Know how that is, peeps like to fuss but dont care enough to vote.



blood on the ground said:


> Been a rough couple days around here on the BOG ranch... My dad has been in the horsepital with some heart problems..(pace maker coming soon) and now my wife's dad is in the horsepital also... Dun fell and split his head open!  What next?


Dang hate that Blood, prayers for your family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

well the degree symbol trick does not work on my comp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> well the degree symbol trick does not work on my comp.



Nor here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Hot°


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> well the degree symbol trick does not work on my comp.



Numerical keypad to the right on PC keyboard, Mudro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

When i let go of the alt button it takes me off GON and puts me on my home page??....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

tried that Jeffro, my stuff stupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

mudracing101°.....are you holding it down while typing 0176?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, the second i let go of the alt button it takes me off this site


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh well. It does put the symbol there but alt closes my page.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning starting at 60° but going to 90° here today 

alt0176° works for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Homo is here, good party at the park last night? You draggin in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

He hungover.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Where the original goat boy been hiding??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

Probably not as good as GWs and kind of late for you but just incase you still need a cup help yourself but remember the handles HOT°


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

The ride


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2016)

Keebs there will be pics but I did not bring computer to lug around so when I get home watch out.

On Kinnillory loch tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebs there will be pics but I did not bring computer to lug around so when I get home watch out.
> 
> On Kinnillory loch tonight.


 Good Deal!
I have a "wee bit 'o Irish" in me, so I love seeing the landscape!!
Plus it be _*hot° *_down here & everything is wilting, need a change of scenery...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

I tried to catch up, but there were too many words.

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to catch up, but there were too many words.
> 
> Afternoon y'all.




Afternoon.....man it's hot° out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....man it's hot° out there.



Yes° it° is°


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes° it° is°



LOL....can't help it. I like lookin all Ofishul and stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL....can't help it. I like lookin all Ofishul and stuff.



I'm ready for October...................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh quit whinnin next thing ya know ya'll say it's to COLD°


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

Or to much SNOW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Very low odds on both those accounts Mike, but I'd take either one right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very low odds on both those accounts Mike, but I'd take either one right now.



Somebody say snow?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Evening Keebs, Mud, Miggy, and Jeff. Dang Mike ! You must have had one dem western blizzards come through! It was nice and green earlier and now it's a winter wonderland!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody say snow?


Snowy, Snowy, Snowy............. think she'll pop in like "Beetle Juice"????


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs, Mud, Miggy, and Jeff. Dang Mike ! You must have had one dem western blizzards come through! It was nice and green earlier and now it's a winter wonderland!


 Hiya, Bye Ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2016)

Back at it tonight, playtime's over !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2016)

Will call you tonight Moonbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Snowy, Snowy, Snowy............. think she'll pop in like "Beetle Juice"????
> 
> Hiya, Bye Ya!





Keebs, I surely wish that Snowy would show back up again soon because I miss her so much !!!!!!!  She is so Hawt that she could burn a hole in the snow in two seconds flat !!!  






Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it tonight, playtime's over !!!




Quack, I might be believing that BUT I'm not believing that very fast.  !!!!!!  


Did any of you notice that is feels like 212 °F outside ?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Jag and I just tackled some badbutt wisteria, bout whooped us. Jag don't let much whoop him, but he was dang near cussin it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe BOG was asking me about a stumpknocker last week or so. Here`s a South Georgia stumpknocker. Right out of the Flint River.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2016)

That some good eating Nic.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a rough couple days around here on the BOG ranch... My dad has been in the horsepital with some heart problems..(pace maker coming soon) and now my wife's dad is in the horsepital also... Dun fell and split his head open!  What next?



 dang. Hope they both get well soon. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jefro, Ms. Cricket (aka Trouble) EE, Blood and the rest of the gang that's tricklin in.
> 
> Yep, 55° is gonna feel good. (that's "alt key" 0176 to get that degrees symbol)  Thought you'd wanna know that trick as a "who really gives a rat's hiney" factoid.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

Quackbro... Wybro??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro... Wybro??



Sorry BOG but there ain't nobody here but us chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2016)

Tip toe'n thru....bog will try to put me to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sorry BOG but there ain't nobody here but us chickens



What's up man! You about ready for Fall and some deer hunting?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up man! You about ready for Fall and some deer hunting?



Yes sir I'm ready to get out and sneak thru the woods and see what's watchin me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes sir I'm ready to get out and sneak thru the woods and see what's watchin me



Nice.. You live in a beautiful place brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2016)

Breakfast time here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tip toe'n thru....bog will try to put me to work.



Thought you was about to start singing a Tiny Tim song!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Breakfast time here



Longest vacation in the world!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tip toe'n thru....bog will try to put me to work.



I've been know to tip toe thru the woods then drop and watch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Longest vacation in the world!!



Nope work calls next Moanday.  Hope to have reset the body clock by then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope work calls next Moanday.  Hope to have reset the body clock by then.



That could be a little rough to do G....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Uncle Mikey, Moonbro (will be here shortly), and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Dang, I will be glad when Gobblin finds the trail of bread crumbs on his way back home.  I surely miss his daily coffee !!!


Blood, I surely hate that your family is having such a medical crisis at this time and I hope that all will turn out much better and SOON too.  Unfortunately, I was in your shoes a long time ago myself and I know just how frustrating that can be.

Uncle Mikey surely lives in an absolutely beautiful place filled with enough "food on the hoof" to feed all of us GON members three big meals every day.   (Please keep those fantastic photos coming this way because I love to see them.)

Moonbro put such a craving on me yesterday that I decided to partake of a big fried catfish feast at lunchtime yesterday filled with two big whole fried catfish complete with lots of hushpuppies, cole slaw, and a baked potato, and a few glasses of tea as well.   

The only bad thing was the fact that it was also super expensive !!!!  T's Restaurant here in Augusta thinks really highly of any of their meals for sure as it tore up most all of a $20 bill.  Somehow as I was driving by, the steering wheel just snatched out of my hand and decided to pull into their parking lot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Uncle Mikey, Moonbro (will be here shortly), and to the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> Dang, I will be glad when Gobblin finds the trail of bread crumbs on his way back home.  I surely miss his daily coffee !!!
> 
> ...



Thank you sir... We are all good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Morning EE,Gobble, Mike, Blood and Quackbro. Moving kinda slow this morning, can't seem to get it in gear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

Mornin gentlemen. 

Blood, how's the menfolk in your clan?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin gentlemen.
> 
> Blood, how's the menfolk in your clan?



My paw got to go home yesterday. My wife's paw is on his way to get a little help with his drankin problem....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My paw got to go home yesterday. My wife's paw is on his way to get a little help with his drankin problem....



Good deal. Now, how's your drankin problem that is caused by your ma n law?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good morning Miggy and expecting Chief most any time now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Miggy and expecting Chief most any time now.



Jeffro having trouble finding his way out of bed?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good deal. Now, how's your drankin problem that is caused by your ma n law?



Pass me a cold one....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I believe BOG was asking me about a stumpknocker last week or so. Here`s a South Georgia stumpknocker. Right out of the Flint River.




Fighting's lil fish in the creek/river !!!  Thick across the back and make some FINE eatin !! 





blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro... Wybro??




I was there with you in thought bro, felt really bad/dizzy and had a rough night with no help.




blood on the ground said:


> My paw got to go home yesterday. My wife's paw is on his way to get a little help with his drankin problem....



Can't be but two thangs, he's drankin too much, or not enough.

Prayers for ya bro !! 





blood on the ground said:


> Pass me a cold one....





Attaboy !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2016)

Mernin............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............




Heyyyyyyyy !!! 




Good day/night...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Holy Cow.....woke up late. I guess that wisteria whooped me worse than I thought. No wonder Jag was bout to cuss it.

Slept like a rock though.

Mornin folks, gotta go....running late to get Jag to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Dirt?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schweet dreams...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hiya sista!


Jeff C. said:


> Dirt?


  

Got a doc appt. at 11:00, hope to get shot wiff some cortisone for my shoulders, both of them are giving me a fit, trying to put off surgery, but don't know how long I can........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Got a doc appt. at 11:00, hope to get shot wiff some cortisone for my shoulders, both of them are giving me a fit, trying to put off surgery, but don't know how long I can........



Hope you get out in less than 3 1/3 hours. That's how I spent my day yesterday. Appt. at 11:00 got home at 2:45. Only to schedule 3 more appts. while there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 28, 2016)

So happy it's Thursday! Wisteria is the debil Jeff! Morning Keebs, Mrs. H, Blood and Quackbro. I had a rotator on my right fixed about 20 years ago Keebs. Wish I'd done it sooner. Glad it's looking up for you Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> schweet dreams...........
> 
> Hiya sista!
> 
> ...



Mine were bothering me bad at one time, but seem to be doing better. The knee is my nemesis now, just have to be ginger with it because little sudden moves grabs my attention real quick like when I least expect it. Hope you get some relief, Duree. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope you get out in less than 3 1/3 hours. That's how I spent my day yesterday. Appt. at 11:00 got home at 2:45. Only to schedule 3 more appts. while there.



Dang gal friend! Hoping for good news Schweety.


My gal friends are fallin apart  like me.

Makes for good old folks dribble though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> So happy it's Thursday! Wisteria is the debil Jeff! Morning Keebs, Mrs. H, Blood and Quackbro. I had a rotator on my right fixed about 20 years ago Keebs. Wish I'd done it sooner. Glad it's looking up for you Blood.



Sho is Moonbro....now I have to go get it all loaded up in the truck. It whooped Jag and I to the point that we walked away and left it laying up at the ol home place.

Holler later!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope you get out in less than 3 1/3 hours. That's how I spent my day yesterday. Appt. at 11:00 got home at 2:45. Only to schedule 3 more appts. while there.


 good lord I hope not!  


Moonpie1 said:


> So happy it's Thursday! Wisteria is the debil Jeff! Morning Keebs, Mrs. H, Blood and Quackbro. I had a rotator on my right fixed about 20 years ago Keebs. Wish I'd done it sooner. Glad it's looking up for you Blood.


I know I need to have it done, the right one was caused by opening & closing a school bus door for 10 years............. the left one *started* from a slip on wet steps a few years ago but recently doing stuff I shouldn't........ moving panels on a round pen by myself, I'm not "She-woman" no mo....... 


Jeff C. said:


> Mine were bothering me bad at one time, but seem to be doing better. The knee is my nemesis now, just have to be ginger with it because little sudden moves grabs my attention real quick like when I least expect it. Hope you get some relief, Duree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at least we know what each other is going thru and how it feels!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2016)

steriod shot in da buttocks and appt. in 4 weeks to possible go to re-hab............ I'll just keep going to my chiro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey errybody. I read this page , y'all are fallin apart. Had my 3rd epidural tuesday. BAck and leg feeling alot better!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mud+bushog+2 cans of Spectracide + 1 gall. of malathion + 1 can of Bengal wasp spray + Mow em one more time in high gear= 
Hornets 2 Mud 0


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2016)

i'm doing good.  hope this helps


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud+bushog+2 cans of Spectracide + 1 gall. of malathion + 1 can of Bengal wasp spray + Mow em one more time in high gear=
> Hornets 2 Mud 0





Are they in the ground or in a tree or bush?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Are they in the ground or in a tree or bush?



I thought they were in the bushes. I was mowing some head high dog fennels and some thick privet. I assumed they were in the privet and got knocked over by the tractor. The last time i cut i found out that they are actually coming out of a large hole in the ground. I think there is an old stump there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

I gave up on that area and went to mow elswhere and found two more nest sites, had to run again, this time no stings.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2016)

How big is the hole they are coming out of, and can you walk up to it?

Serious question.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> How big is the hole they are coming out of, and can you walk up to it?
> 
> Serious question.



I can walk up to it at night , thats how i sprayed it with malathion, i was just soaking the area. I thought the nest was laying on the ground under the dog fennells.(spelling)?  I really didnt know it was a hole untill this last time i cut. I now have it marked. When you ride up on something like the tractor they start coming out and swarming. too close and they will chase you. They are holding a grudge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I can walk up to it at night , thats how i sprayed it with malathion, i was just soaking the area. I thought the nest was laying on the ground under the dog fennells.(spelling)?  I really didnt know it was a hole untill this last time i cut. I now have it marked. When you ride up on something like the tractor they start coming out and swarming. too close and they will chase you. They are holding a grudge.





I`ll send you a PM on how to safely deal with it shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> steriod shot in da buttocks and appt. in 4 weeks to possible go to re-hab............ I'll just keep going to my chiro.



Keebsy, not lecturing, but from experience I can tell you exercise and rehab works on shoulders pretty dang good. Just a simple exercise at home every evening for 15-20 mins could potentially produce very positive results. Give it a try. 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody. I read this page , y'all are fallin apart. Had my 3rd epidural tuesday. BAck and leg feeling alot better!



You ain't had that baby yet?  





mudracing101 said:


> Mud+bushog+2 cans of Spectracide + 1 gall. of malathion + 1 can of Bengal wasp spray + Mow em one more time in high gear=
> Hornets 2 Mud 0



Mud = did not listen to EE



hdm03 said:


> i'm doing good.  hope this helps



Go climb a tree goat boy, eat some briars, or something of that nature.



Nicodemus said:


> Are they in the ground or in a tree or bush?



Naw, they right on his butt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm done for the afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, not lecturing, but from experience I can tell you exercise and rehab works on shoulders pretty dang good. Just a simple exercise at home every evening for 15-20 mins could potentially produce very positive results. Give it a try.


yeah, I know, been that route with my right one.............. the left one my chiro said it seemed like I *almost* pulled it out of the socket...... and it may be torn...........


Jeff C. said:


> I'm done for the afternoon.


 grab ya cold one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll send you a PM on how to safely deal with it shortly.






Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, not lecturing, but from experience I can tell you exercise and rehab works on shoulders pretty dang good. Just a simple exercise at home every evening for 15-20 mins could potentially produce very positive results. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> grab ya cold one!



good idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know, been that route with my right one.............. the left one my chiro said it seemed like I *almost* pulled it out of the socket...... and it may be torn...........
> 
> grab ya cold one!



Ouch, i reckon that might require a different approach.

Just one? 



mudracing101 said:


> good idea



Dang sho iz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2016)

9:30 flight out of Glasgow in the morning.  Tour a single malt distillery today along with a couple other attractions.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 9:30 flight out of Glasgow in the morning.  Tour a single malt distillery today along with a couple other attractions.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Results from the clean up up at ol home place, we just dented it. Wisteria will eat you up too, at least it does me. Jag didn't even like it. 

Burned almost that much from my yard already from that storm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

Afternoon all, well wishes for the old folks on here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, well wishes for the old folks on here...



Thannnnks! 

i mean


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thannnnks!
> 
> i mean





Just kidding Chiefbro, I got enough ailments for all of us!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, well wishes for the old folks on here...





Thank you kindly, you old renegade.  

We got a lot in common, you and me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, you old renegade.
> 
> We got a lot in common, you and me...





Fraid so, always good talking to you brother !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Bloodbro, you and Drunkbro working tonight ??



Yes sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

I want to be one of the last Alaskans


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to be one of the last Alaskans



You can't, they're the last ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Just got a tease....it sprinkled for about 2 minutes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't, they're the last ones.



Dream killer!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud+bushog+2 cans of Spectracide + 1 gall. of malathion + 1 can of Bengal wasp spray + Mow em one more time in high gear=
> Hornets 2 Mud 0





mudracing101 said:


> I thought they were in the bushes. I was mowing some head high dog fennels and some thick privet. I assumed they were in the privet and got knocked over by the tractor. The last time i cut i found out that they are actually coming out of a large hole in the ground. I think there is an old stump there.





mudracing101 said:


> I gave up on that area and went to mow elswhere and found two more nest sites, had to run again, this time no stings.





mudracing101 said:


> I can walk up to it at night , thats how i sprayed it with malathion, i was just soaking the area. I thought the nest was laying on the ground under the dog fennells.(spelling)?  I really didnt know it was a hole untill this last time i cut. I now have it marked. When you ride up on something like the tractor they start coming out and swarming. too close and they will chase you. They are holding a grudge.







Jeff C. said:


> Mud = did not listen to EE
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, they right on his butt.




Chief, you are right.  If Mud would have listened, he would have eliminated that hornet's nest a week or so ago by now with NO stings either.  I explained it in fairly good details at the time too.  I located the first yellow jacket nest one day and that night right after dark, I eliminated it completely in about 5 seconds.  Repeated the same process the very next day and night and it was eliminated in 5 seconds (with no fire involved).

No stings were involved either.  

Mud must like to be tortured or something with those stingers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Just had to perform the Heimlich on Jag about 4-5 times, scared the devil out of me having that hard of a time getting a positive result.

I was sitting in the garage on my phone when he came out of the house and went out into the yard. I guess he thought he was going to vomit it up, but didn't even look at me, and I have to admit, I wasn't really paying attention to him as he went out.

All of a sudden he comes running in pointing and I thought he was trying to tell me it was raining again. He get's all excited when it rains and we've been needing it. He came running to tell me when it was raining earlier when we got a little sprinkle.

Then he looked me dead in the face, grabbed me with a look of terror on his face and grip when I realized he was choking. 

Unfortunately, he was so tense by then and being taller than me, that it made it difficult to apply it properly. Not too mention that I was freaked out by now because he had actually passed me by trying to eject it himself before running back in for my help.

When I finally got it to eject, full length spaghetti noodles came out. He just flat out won't chew his food well enough and eats too fast....always has.

The boy scarfs it up like a hound dog, no matter how often I have to tell him to slow down and chew his food.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 28, 2016)

Tell the jag imma goin to start putting his suppa in a blender if'n he don't slow down. Glad he's ok now brother. Did ya'll see that, Jeffro did what diddy does. You go boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Tell the jag imma goin to start putting his suppa in a blender if'n he don't slow down. Glad he's ok now brother. Did ya'll see that, Jeffro did what diddy does. You go boy



I hear ya, first thing I did after we both calmed down was go inside and cut up the spaghetti into little pieces.

I normally have remained calm when having to do it in the past, but this one got the better of me for a second or two.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2016)

Evening, glad Jag is ok


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Evening folks. That's scary Jeff! Glad you knew what to do and that Jag is ok!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, glad Jag is ok





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. That's scary Jeff! Glad you knew what to do and that Jag is ok!



Thanks, Wy and Moon. 

He did take a short recess before finishing his plate. Spaghetti coming out of your nose will do that to you, especially after someone almost breaks your ribs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, Wy and Moon.
> 
> He did take a short recess before finishing his plate. Spaghetti coming out of your nose will do that to you, especially after someone almost breaks your ribs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Werky Werky!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Just to be fair


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2016)

I am ready if West Jet is.  It has been fun but time to be heading home.

Bog, has drunkbro slept to first hours away?

Chief glad Jag is okay.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am ready if West Jet is.  It has been fun but time to be heading home.
> 
> Bog, has drunkbro slept to first hours away?
> 
> Chief glad Jag is okay.



No he is pumped for the weekend! He is bouncing off the walls asking everyone if they have any banging plans for the weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2016)

In the silver bird departure area.

Not looking forward to an 18 hour day in planes and airports.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In the silver bird departure area.
> 
> Not looking forward to an 18 hour day in planes and airports.



Safe travels brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy Friday kids!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Safe travels brother!



Hope the pilot has gps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2016)

Blood you done with 12's?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope the pilot has gps


traded it for a likker bottle last nite


gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood you done with 12's?



nope! 11-11 today then 7-7 all next week


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Have a safe trip home Gobble. And morning to to you ,Blood,Wy, and Quackbro. EE must be catching a few more winks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Well Hello and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro and to the pilot of Gobblin's airship back home.  Hope all of you are wide awake by now and have all of the sleep monsters cleared out of your eyes.  Moonbro, should I warn all of the catfish in Georgia to be on the lookout for you over this upcoming weekend????

I'm thinking the government might be taking away Gobblin's passport when he returns because all of us drivelers have petitioned them to keep Gobblin here at home so that we can enjoy his coffee filled mornings each day.  I hope that he doesn't talk too funny when he gets back home too.  Word on the street is that Gobblin and his bride just might have a welcome home drivelers group waiting near the baggage claim area in Atlanta airport when they return too.  Yep, Part Favors for everybody !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dang, I just read back and HOLY COW to my friend Jeffro.  That is really scary for sure.   Man, I am glad that you were close-by and able to help Jag dislodge his food last night and keep him safe.

Without a doubt, Jeff, You deserve the "Father Of The Year" award for sure, my friend.  I really love the bond that you and Jag have for each other two.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

EE, they should be ever mindful round Sunday morning just after daylight. Take a look in the cafe this morning. I'm sure Blood will be licking his chops. And morning sir.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just to be fair




Attention:  Attention: Attention:  

To all of you drivelers, I hope that all of you will go back and read Post # 923  posted by Blood on the Ground.   Because that is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth !!!!!


That is awesome, Blood !!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Attention:  Attention: Attention:
> 
> To all of you drivelers, I hope that all of you will go back and read Post # 923  posted by Blood on the Ground.   Because that is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth !!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't have a Lab. I have a Boykin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Moon, go back and look at my post # 863 about you.  It was all your fault too !!!!!

Man, I just looked at your post in the Cafe Forum and that is some of the best looking food on the planet.  I am sitting her trying to type this and it surely is hard to do that with my tongue continuously slapping my face back and forth while looking at your photos from last night.


MC, Happy Friday to you too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Let's get this on the books. TTYL.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

Good morning everybody 


















Safe travels Gw


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

Somebody is going to have to start a new one today


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

Thisun is just bout dun


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you, Wycliff.  I missed you earlier this morning and didn't know if you were on the night shift or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Mornin folks.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have a Lab. I have a Boykin.


My deepest sympathies to you!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2016)

mornin, mornin, oopes, 'scuse me, pardon, oh, Hi there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mornin, mornin, oopes, 'scuse me, pardon, oh, Hi there!



Mornin Keebsy.....it's Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had to perform the Heimlich on Jag about 4-5 times, scared the devil out of me having that hard of a time getting a positive result.
> 
> I was sitting in the garage on my phone when he came out of the house and went out into the yard. I guess he thought he was going to vomit it up, but didn't even look at me, and I have to admit, I wasn't really paying attention to him as he went out.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, Wy and Moon.
> 
> He did take a short recess before finishing his plate. Spaghetti coming out of your nose will do that to you, especially after someone almost breaks your ribs.




Daaaaang, glad you knew what to do.




gobbleinwoods said:


> I am ready if West Jet is.  It has been fun but time to be heading home.
> 
> Bog, has drunkbro slept to first hours away?
> 
> Chief glad Jag is okay.




You got plenty 'o drankin time, get the wife to drive ya'll home.  Dooooooood, you're gonna be SO jet lagged, especially at your age . . 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have a Lab. I have a Boykin.




Ain't NO quit in any Boykin I've ever seen, shawt lil brown dogs will HUNT !!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> My deepest sympathies to you!!





Well, we all know there ain't nuttin like a Black 'un !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

3 mo eyewerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

happy friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

homo3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

Chiefbro shoulda used da Hiney Lick, bet Jag woulda blowed sketti everywhere . . .




Can't find my mobile, call me at home Chief !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

Kinda sad Pookie left the Dribblerz, he was a big part for a long time.


Prolly got tired of deleting my post.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had to perform the Heimlich on Jag about 4-5 times, scared the devil out of me having that hard of a time getting a positive result.
> 
> I was sitting in the garage on my phone when he came out of the house and went out into the yard. I guess he thought he was going to vomit it up, but didn't even look at me, and I have to admit, I wasn't really paying attention to him as he went out.
> 
> ...


 Dang Chief!!!  Glad you got it to work!  Tell Jag, that "Aunt Keebs" will help H22 with the prep of his food if he doesn't slow down!


blood on the ground said:


> No he is pumped for the weekend! He is bouncing off the walls asking everyone if they have any _*banging*_ plans for the weekend!


 He's British??


gobbleinwoods said:


> In the silver bird departure area.
> 
> Not looking forward to an 18 hour day in planes and airports.


 Safe travels my friend!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy.....it's Friday.


 Thank Heavens......... I got so much I need to do this weekend and gotta get started tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

haaay quackbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Dang Chief!!!  Glad you got it to work!  Tell Jag, that "Aunt Keebs" will help H22 with the prep of his food if he doesn't slow down!
> 
> He's British??
> 
> ...



no just stupid!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2016)

Mernin errybuddy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Morning Keebs, sho glad it's FRIDAY! Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> no just stupid!


'bout the same, ain't it? JK'ing!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errybuddy.


Hey shuggums!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, sho glad it's FRIDAY! Hope you are feeling better today.


 Thanks Moon.......... pain has eased up, but not sure if it's 'cause of the shot or the Aleve, just glad of it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey shuggums!



Hey you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro shoulda used da Hiney Lick, bet Jag woulda blowed sketti everywhere . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

It actually crossed my mind, or something similar anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

Chief,if nuttin else works, the kick in the butt does.


Been trained for this stuff for over 30 yrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief,if nuttin else works, the kick in the butt does.
> 
> 
> Been trained for this stuff for over 30 yrs.



Yessir, it was scary for a minute and I even began to panic somewhat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, it was scary for a minute and I even began to panic somewhat.




That's serious right there. Glad my boy is OK. Can't wait to see ya'll soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2016)

oh, mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's serious right there. Glad my boy is OK. Can't wait to see ya'll soon.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh, mornin.



Yes ma'am....mornin Miz22.

Come to think of it, I need to ask MizT if she's going to be able to get off work, she hasn't been full time very long. 

They've been workin her like a dog, but she did get good news yesterday. They finally hired her a part timer to give her some relief. 

We'll see how long the part timer lasts, pretty sure they have a high turnover rate.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2016)

goodness.....


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 29, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.....



cute kid ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2016)

thanks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.....



 goat boy makin groceries.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> goat boy makin groceries.





He aint got much on that buggy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> goat boy makin groceries.



I think he heard you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang, glad you knew what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 2 two too to tutu mo months


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

Another one in the books.... Goodnight!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

KANG the HORNET


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

<---------last of the pasketti, figgered I'd eat fore Jag got to it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

This Driveler is getting close to the end and it's FRIDAY so crank it up get out your air getar ( or drums) and get up and let go and enjoy cause no ones watchin ya anyways 

"Cause I love Rock and Roll"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

Last one !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!!



Time for a dranky drank!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

You off tonight Blood?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Back when muscle cars had MUSCLE and LOOKED GOOD


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Jeff, Blood and Mike. Dang this hot weather! I'm ready for some cooler temps!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

To stick with the muscle car theme MUSTANG


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Fer the chevy fans 409 \\

Got beat by one in high school many time just smart enough never to race it for pinks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

GTO and no goat boy it's not about your kind of GOAT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2016)

My Dad always said GTO stood for "Gas,Tires,Oil !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Afternoon, Stonerbro takin us back to Hi Skool


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Jeff, Blood and Mike. Dang this hot weather! I'm ready for some cooler temps!



Evenin Moon, not much was accomplished in this heat today that produced immediate results. Did Spray some herbicide, but will be a week or better to see the effects.

You and me both on the cooler weather, but until then at least some rain.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Hard to find a good Dodge song with pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, Stonerbro takin us back to Hi Skool



95°  outside and almost 90° inside so sitting in front of the puter with a fan blowing on me just GOOGLin the afternoon away with some music


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

We got to close................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

this one out......................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

GW is on his way home..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

and this DRIVELER ..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

needs to be put to bed.................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

so we can say...................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome home GW instead .........................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

So turn out the lights the party's over


----------

